# Suicide Game! =D



## ToadDude

Ok! Welcome to..
*The SUICIDE Game!*
The way to play is... you kill yourself with what the poster above you dropped, then drop your own item!

Example-
Poster001- I shove the Playing card down my throat, thus suffocating me.
               I drop a Mirror.

Poster002- The Mirrors' glare from the sun blinds me, then I run onto the road and a 16-Wheeler runs me over!
                I drop 100,000,000 Poké.

Poster003- The 100 Million Pokédollars cut me (don't ask how) and I bleed to death.
                I drop a.... You get the point :sweatdrop:

Anyway... let's begin!
I drop a Pokéball.


----------



## Eclipse

The Pokeball manages to catch me, and I die from being cramped into such small space and the lack of oxygen.

I drop a ton of bricks and feathers.


----------



## Dr Frank

I manage to dodge the bricks but the feathers tickle me until I die.
I drop a credit card.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I buy so much that I get a million dollar's worth of debt. I then slice my throat to avoid paying it.

I drop a Katamari ball.


----------



## Tsunami

I get picked up by the Katamari ball, which then goes into the water. 

I drop Ash's New Voice and a copy of the Eragon Movie.


----------



## Barubu

I open up the case and the book then die from my eyes burning.

I drop a peanut.


----------



## Tsunami

I have peanut allergies! *suffocates*
Drops adrenaline shot.


----------



## thunder

I stab myself in the jeart and die
I drop lots of sugar


----------



## Barubu

I get a sugar rush and crash right at the end of a cliff then fall off.

I drop one of my hairs.


----------



## Dr Frank

The hair gets stuck in my windpipe, choking me to death.

I drop a garotte.


----------



## Tsunami

I turn the garrote into a noose, and hang myself.

I drop my undead body.


----------



## Green

I step out of the way of the body, and then run away, attempting to burn out the emotional scars left behind. :^(

I drop a rock. :I


----------



## Tsunami

Which falls on my head, crushing my brain.

I drop Angel of Death.

If you don't know what that is, go back to your studies of mushrooms, poisons, and poisonous mushrooms!


----------



## Eclipse

The very smell of it kills me.

I drop striped paint and elbow grease, complete with brain bleach.


----------



## Tsunami

It splashes on me, and I melt.

I drop one of the Sand Worms of Dune.


----------



## Dr Frank

It hugs me until I die.

I drop a knuckle sandwich, with lettuce in it.


----------



## Tsunami

I try to eat it, but the knuckles get stuck in my windpipe.

I drop a respirator.


----------



## Dr Frank

I put on the respirator but it only allows me to breathe oxygen, and I die.

I drop a foon.


----------



## Tsunami

I kill myself by pacing off of a cliff while trying to figure out just what the hell it is.

I drop the wait time for getting an account on Safari Zone.


----------



## Dr Frank

(Know what a spork is? The foon is the opposite.)

The wait time shows me all of Dali's works and kills me.

I drop a Nazi Magikarp.


----------



## Tsunami

...But... I'm a JEW! XD

Drops Star of David.


----------



## Drowzee64

The Star of David cuts my throat.

I drop the next poster's avatar.


----------



## Tsunami

My absol foes rogue and destroys me.

I drop one Magmor-Fang^.

If you don't get the reference, play the Explorer games.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I try to put it to use but end up being burned to death because the first First Aider to come along and find me thinks I'm being scalded!

I drop my deadly tools of destruction: The Halo Skull and my trusty wooden spoon!


----------



## Hogia

*dies*
*un-dies due to being part Ho-oh*
Okay...
*drops a piano* TAKE THAT!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Steps aside and dodges initial impact but splinters fly out and go flying up my nose into my brain causing a massive brain hemhorrage!*

*Drops my most valuable Summoning Materia Knights of the Round right in front of Omega Weapon*





(Wow, now I know how Kenny on South Park felt until the PC idiots intervened!)


----------



## Hogia

*dies, and does the phoenix thing again*
*throws down a pane of glass* That will hurt.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Beheads Omega Weapon and crashes straight into me while trying to retrieve my Materia!*

*Looks up* "Oh, crap..."

*Drops, well not really, Omega Weapon's body, as it seems I forgot they're actually two beings..."


----------



## Dr Frank

*Bludgeons self with it*

*Drops a rich oil-tycoon*


----------



## Chaon

The oil tycoon dies in midair and the dead weight crushes me.

I drop a Tim Horton's Coffee.


----------



## Dragon_night

My throat is slit open when I try to use one of 'em newfangled roll up the rim gadgets that have gone awrie with my Horton's cup. 

I drop some cheap McD's coffee.


----------



## Mewtwo

OH! COFFEE!
*dies from horribleness*

*drops my sickness*


----------



## Lili

*catches sickness, immune system fails and thus, dies*

*drops a cage of rats*


----------



## Flygon1

*dies of fright*

*drops a bottle of Ebola*


----------



## therocketman11

Virus takes over my body and turns me into a zombie

I drop a pre-purchased copy of MineCraft


----------



## Flygon1

*becomes insanely addicted and dies of exhaustion after playing for a week straight*

*drops a flash drive with days of anime on it*


----------



## Hogia

*dies of starvation and sleep deprivation due to being glued to the chair*
*drops a Griseous Orb, 'cause it's spiky*


----------



## Chaon

Runs from the orb and straight off a cliff. 

Drops a clean sock.


----------



## Dr Frank

*Wears the sock but gets pummelled by the guy to whom the socks belonged*

*Drops a nerf toy*


----------



## zeKieranator

*shoots bullet down windpipe*

I drop my avvy, Raintales.


----------



## Esque

Being the tiny being that I am... *is crushed*

I drop lighter fluid.


----------



## Lili

*happens to be holding a Charmander, ignites*

*drops your water bill*


----------



## Esque

*Swallows* *Gets papercut* *bleeds to death*

*Drops candy.*


----------



## Dr Frank

*Candy is really a conspiracy against Frank, thus drops dead from fright*

*Drops a stylus*


----------



## therocketman11

eats candy and gets 'toothached' to death

i drop a pokewalker


----------



## Dr Frank

*Keep walking till I fall off the edge of the world*

*Drops probability*


----------



## Mewtwo

AH! MATHHH! *dies of brain exploding*

...*drops my 2 yr old great dane*


----------



## Lili

*crushed by weight of said two-year-old great dane*

*drops a three-pound chihuahua*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

On Xbox Live, whole clan is together (Son Goku84, Inuzuka007, Zero 2362, Tjno and since I have been cloned, so Son Gohan84 as well (Black Moltres is upstairs on her laptop being unsociable as usual, but is talking to her girlfriend, so we let her off)) spots the chihuahua next to the Oddball (cuz we're the Oddball KINGS) and as we go to investigate all the other players suddenly band together and completely annhilate us causing me to die from shock at such an event!!!

*Drops the Oddball along with my title of Oddball KING*

(Let's see what they do with THAT!)


----------



## StrongSad

*gets confused over the Oddball and dies*

*drops jump rope*


----------



## Hogia

*forgets how to use it, is strangled by rope*

*drops antidepressants*


----------



## Togetic

Its awesomeness overwhelms my body, and I disintegrate. (How very possible.)

I drop a power level of over 9000.


----------



## Esque

...*lives*
*Is killed by living*

I drop a highlighter green sled.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Rides sled into volcano*

I drop a dictionary.


----------



## werefish5

*gets paper cut and bleeds to death*

I drop immortality.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Gets so bored of living so long, kills self*

*Drops a wet fish*


----------



## Esque

Eats, bone gets caught in throat, dies of suffocation.

I drop a wristwatch.


----------



## Togetic

The wristwatch is one that originally belonged to a superspy(Its explosive), and I blow myself up.

I drop two magnets.


----------



## ZuZu

I am attracted to the magnets which pull me into space and I die from lack of oxygen. (How very impossible.)

I drop a Houndoom tail.


----------



## Chopsuey

*I go "Eww" and throw it away, only to have it hit a trampoline and it bounces back, killing me*

*Drops trampoline witt Houndoom tail mark*


----------



## ZuZu

I jump on the trampoline over a pit of lava, and the trampoline rips open and I fall into the pit of lava.

I drop the tattered remains of the trampoline.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The trampoline becomes our Spawn Point!!! Unfortunately, it's still right over the volcano...

Son Goku84: "Why meeeeee..."

Drops Battle Rifle which I was trying to aim until I realised there was nothing between me and the volcano but air, which was rapidly decreasing in volume...


----------



## Dr Frank

*trampoline remains get possessed and strangle me to death*

*drops a murderous old ghost*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Possesses my body, makes me kill everyone in my clan, then as a last farewell makes me implode! (nice)

Drops the Battle Rifle I was about to aim with before being possessed... (moo...)


----------



## ZuZu

I pick up the Battle Rifle and play with it, accidentally shooting myself.'

I drop a Mew.


----------



## Esque

I stare at Mew. Mew uses Staring Contest! I lost. I fainted.

I drop Pokemon ClearCrystal. (I made it up. Be quiet.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick it up, just to see what it is, but I forget I'm still in a match and a Sniper from the other team shoots my brains clean out of my skull...

I drop the very heavy expletive that was about to pass my lips when the sniper bullet connected with my cranium!


----------



## Chopsuey

*I start to yell "HEY! Watch your language you stupid bi-" And then I get shot. In the nuts where I kill myself because of the pain. Oh the pain. Joy.*

*Drops sarcasm*


----------



## ZuZu

Sarcasm turns into curiosity which killed the cat. 

I drop nine thousand Skittys.


----------



## Togetic

My rage at how its not over 9000 causes me to run screaming across a street, and a truck hits me.

I drop a bucket full of human intelligence. (Therefore, the bucket is empty)


----------



## Chopsuey

*I see the bucket is empty so I wear it on my head and get suffocated*

*Drops a dud bomb*


----------



## Togetic

I attempt to eat the dud bomb and suffocate.(Don't ask)

I drop one boxing glove.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Looks up and gets owned by boxing glove*

I drop a feather


----------



## Lili

*inhales feather and suffocates*

*drops book she was reading*


----------



## Dr Frank

*book attracts attention of the Inquisition which promptly assassinates me*

*drops Pineco*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Hugs it and then it uses explosion*

*Drops a cotton ball*


----------



## Lili

*eats it and clogs digestive track, all of her waste rots inside herself and dies*

*drops poppy seeds*


----------



## Dr Frank

*dies because of the poppy seeds' "nutritional value"*

*drops an empty revolver*


----------



## Bombsii

*Tries to eat it and chokes myself*

*Drops small dog*


----------



## Dr Frank

*i pick up dog which yelps and summons its pack of hounds which tears me to pieces*

*drops a leash*


----------



## Bombsii

Shows it to immortal god who is displeased with it and tells you to kill yourself, you willingly agree and hang yourself with it.

Drops Death Note.


----------



## Dr Frank

*picks up death note but gets stabbed by Grim Reaper who wanted to read it first*

*drops a lame joke*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Boos at the lame joke until lungs explode*

*Drops a pillow filled with roman candles*


----------



## Rex

*pillow fights self until the roman candles explode*

*drops a bottle of hand sanitizer*


----------



## Rex

*pillow fights self until the roman candles explode*

*drops a bottle of hand sanitizer*


----------



## Lili

*when distracted by hand sanitizer, double post crushes her*

*drops love interest*


----------



## Dr Frank

*love interest inculcates Shakespearean tragedy and kills everyone, including me*

*drops a sedated Hariyama*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Extracts the sedative and sedates self, then, unable to move, is drowned by randomly rising water.*

*Jumps off cliff, dropping self*


----------



## speedblader03

*gets hit by falling Blackthorne Steele*
(It was a very tall cliff)

*Drops wristwatch*


----------



## Chopsuey

(I DON'T WEIGH THAT MUCH HOW DID I KILL YOU?)

*Watches clock tick until the battery runs out, then gets mad and pisses off an Ursaring, who kills him*

*Drops Charlie the Unicorn*


----------



## Togetic

*Kills self after watching it.*

*Drops a rusty spoon and two packets of ketchup.*


----------



## Bombsii

balances ketchup on both hands on top of a skyscraper to try and look cool balancing on a rusty spoon. Just to show I can, and I topple to my death.

*Drops marbles*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Mistakes them for candy and dies of glass disentegrating inside of self*

*Dumps gallon of water from up in heaven, there fore dropping water*


----------



## Rex

*The water hits me, making me and wet and everyone laughs at me, kills self due humiliation*

*drops eternal happiness*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which in turn infects me, unfortunately I'm STILL in this bloody match and so while I'm busy grinning like an idiot that same $&*%^("( $("£$%£&^£ £$%(£^&()£$^% £$^(&£$^)(&£ Sniper, who won't get my hint and actually leave this $&($% MATCH, snipes my brains clean out of my skull!! AGAIN!!!

I drop the Laughing Man, who is currently running away with Mew's cookie, while being chased by the Mokey Mokey, led by the ONE WHO ATE MY CHARIZARD, who is being followed by that same Sniper riding atop the biggest Monster from Final Fantasy XIII with all of Final Fantasy's Weapons in tow!!!

I've been off too long, I needed to say all that... Oddly enough, for my sanity's sake! What's left of it anyway...


----------



## Togetic

I die from losing track of whats happening.

I drop my corpse.


----------



## PhaRaoH

Your corpse lands on me, comes back to life as a zombie and eats my brains

I drop my box of sour sweets


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick up said sour sweets, offer them to more possible brain-scooping-out-and-eating victims, only to attract the zombie, and then get sniped by that same bloody sniper again, who gets us both!!!

I drop my deadliest tool of destruction (also the most dangerous weapon ever devised by man, around the same time as the comfy chair was first used by the Spanish Inquisition): THE SMALLEST WOODEN SPOON I COULD FIND IN OUR KITCHEN!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Chews wooden spoon causing splinters to stick in my throat and cause me to die of suffocation*

*Drops a freeview box*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which lands on my foot causing me to hop backwards! Not realising there's that sniper STILL watching me...

I drop myself from this match I'm in, it HAS been going for like a fortnight now...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Dodges you but your weapons that you were carrying hit me in the head*

*Drops my laptop*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Unfortunately I'm walking past at the time and it lands on my foot causing me to hop, sending me through the table and ultimately breaking my neck!

I drop my old username from here: Connor O'Reilly!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Examines username but it turns into a Beamos statue, scares me to death, then blasts me with its laser*

*Drops a hungry squeaky green ferret*


----------



## Chopsuey

*The ferret eats me* (YOU STOLE GREEN'S IDEA!)

*Drops the letter 'W'*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*The letter W implales me upside down so it looks like an M*

*Drops a shaving razor*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm looking up at the time and it slits my throat!

I drop my damn Return key as it's being annoying!!! :angry:


----------



## PhaRaoH

*gets returned to death*

*Drops a small chain*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm looking up, again, and it gets lodged in my throat!

Drops Phoenix Down!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*It spills on me, burning my flesh and eating into my brain*

*Drops the White Rabbit*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Follows said white rabbit down the rabbit hole only for me to meet the Queen of Hearts and get my head chopped off!

Drops my Custom Deck's strongest card: Zhuqiao: Sovereign of the South!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Zhuqiao summons himself and blasts me

Drops Samantha


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Who mistakes the surprised look I give her and slits my throat! (Twice now...)

Drops Christian!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Christian turns evil and kills me dead leaving no trace I was ever there*

*Drops an oryx*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which crushes me!

Drops the fact I've jus seen that *bleep* Windows 7 advert for the 9000th time!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The sheer amount of Windows 7 adverts crushes me

Drops a plastic cup


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Picks up plastic cup wondering "What the hell...", then gets sniped by that *bleep* sniper again!

Drops the Sniper Rifle I have decided to use to finally rid myself of that *bleep* guy once and for all!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Sniper rifle fires and kills me, then lands on my dead body*

*Drops a box of plastic... things*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Unfortunately this attracts people who are after the plastic things in this box and I get trampled to death by them!

I drop the Tokyo Wavepool we've just seen on RudeTube!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Drowns in the pool*

*Drops a ninja cat*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Who then scratches me to hell, literally!

I drop the Wii Fit and all fake gamer games!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*fake gaming kills me to death*

*Drops a blunt knife*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Her brother then tries to use it to spread butter on his burnt toast, but isn't having much success and throws it into my head out of frustration!

I drop the fact that I'm not doing Call of Duty over XBox Live! Wahahahaha!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*the call of duty pulls me into a war and I die for lack of experience*

*Drops the gun I found in my hand when I was pulled into war*


----------



## Lili

*retard of best friend picks up gun and aims it in my direction, asking if it'll hurt*

*drops body of best friend because he's killed himself with the same bullet that shot me*


----------



## Togetic

The body becomes a zombie and eats my brains.

I drop 4 packets of ketchup.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I shove the unopened packets down my throat, choking on them.

I drop a bottle of Coke.


----------



## Lili

*drinks said coke without realizing that it's actually an antique from the eighties and dies of food poisoning*

*drops grouchy unmarried old man*


----------



## Patar

his balls have dropped so low that they knock me me out and his weight suffocates me.
Drops some giggles


----------



## Togetic

I die of laughter. Sure its the best medicine, but too much still kills you =D

I drop a box full of awesome.


----------



## Chopsuey

*I show my friends the box full of awesome and they kill me out of jealousy.*

*Drops a black wig*


----------



## Lili

*black wig gets so tangled that when I put it on its tangles wrap around my neck, thus ending in suffocation*

*drops dragon scales*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick them up to investigate, but then Dragon who owns them shows up...

I drop my Final Fantasy VII Rom, that I need Disc 2 for!


----------



## Togetic

Since I don't own the game, the police come to rage at me about having ROMs and I die because that accidentally kill me in the process.

I drop a gun. Gee, how are you gunna kill yourself with that, I wonder..


----------



## Chopsuey

*Throws gun away then gets killed randomly by a Pidgeyotto*

*Drop Pidgeyotto*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Who lands on my face and I wind up with my arms flailing around like mad, only I fail to realise there's a cliff nearby...

I drop my unbeatable Custom Yu-Gi-Oh! Deck! Not good...


----------



## Chopsuey

I accidently give myself a paper cut across the throat with Obelisk.

I drop the fact that I spelled Pidgeotto wrong the first time... ;-;


----------



## Hogia

A Grammar Nazi comes and stabs you to death with a swastika and a dictionary.

*drops Maths textbook*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Kills self because Steele hates math*

*Drops my social Studies homework*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Picks it up and decides to hunt you down because my Custom Deck has way better cards than those Egyptian God Cards, which I wouldn't use even if I had them, but finds that dragon again...

I drop my Custom Yu-Gi-Oh! Deck again! (I can't seem to keep hold of it all of a sudden for some reason, maybe it's cuz I'm so mad that someone would think while it's "custom" it would have a real Monster like Obelisk the Tormentor in it, it's got a much better Lv 10 Monster than him!!!)


----------



## speedblader03

*picks up deck, realizes I had crappy cards, and dies in the time it takes to actually find some good ones*

*drops candy*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Eats instantly and goes into a sugar coma*

*Drops the fact that while my friend Shayla and I were talking, I battled a trainer named Shayla which I found ironic*


----------



## Togetic

*Irony irons me out. I die* Hah, see what I did there?

*I drop Justin Bieber*


----------



## Chopsuey

*Kills self due to horribleness*

*Prints off my ASB team and drops the piece of paper*


----------



## Lili

*gives massive paper cut attracts pirannahs*

*drops lone pirannah I was able to kill*


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Gets eaten by zombie pirannah


----------



## Togetic

I die from natural causes, since you didn't drop anything.

I drop a hammer.


----------



## Chopsuey

I try to hammer a loose nail, but the hammer spontaneously combusts and my clothes catch fire. Bye-bye, me.

*Throws a pair of Sai's off the cliff* (Whoa, those aren't dangerous at all!)


----------



## Togetic

I'm at the bottom of the cliff and get stabbed. 

Drops the Sai's that are covered in my blood.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Attacks city with ninja-powa and gets executed*

*Drops the executioner*


----------



## Togetic

He executes me?

I drop the Axe he used.


----------



## Chopsuey

The axe executes me again. ; ;

*Drops a Solid-Gold Magikarp*


----------



## Togetic

I try to Om Nom Nom on it. I die.

I drop a giant bowl of noodles.


----------



## Chopsuey

I eat em and realize I was somehow deathly allergic to noodles.

I drop a jar of awesome sauce.


----------



## Togetic

*I attempt to get some, but when I open the jar, its sheer awesome-ness disintegrates my body.*

*Drops a car*


----------



## Chopsuey

*What do you think happened?*

*Drops an eyedrop*


----------



## Togetic

I drink it. All of it. And I go buy more. And I drink that too. I die.

I drop my knife.


----------



## Chopsuey

I'm dressed as dinner... oh dear. Not good.

I drop a zero.


----------



## speedblader03

*Tries to divide by it and implodes*

*Drops a moose*


----------



## Togetic

It rams me into a tree multiple times.

I drop a Pokewalker.


----------



## Chopsuey

I walk with it until I realize that I walked straight over a cliff...

*Drops an atom bomb* (Oh, this won't be dangerous at all!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Goes full power to defend myself from the blast, but merely defending myself from it drains all my energy and as my guard drops jus as the wave finishes the fallout infects me killing me very, very slowly...

I drop my long black coat which denotes me as that incredibly powerful Pokemon Master Christian O'Reilly!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Coat lands on my head, covering my eyes, causing me to freak out, snapping at nothing in particular and I run into a wolf pack, which promptly kill me for tresspassing*

*I drop Christian's coat*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I reclaim my coat but the pack chase after me and I manage to escape cuz I can fly (I do rule after all) and they all go flying off a cliff, only I fail to realise that dragon is back escorting that sniper from before...

I drop my coat (again) along with all my Pokeballs with Alakazam, Charizard, Blaziken, Shiny Lapras, Terreon, and Shiny Spiridcass in them!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Picks a fight with said dropped Pokemon and loses*

*Drops anklet*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which hits me on the head, knocking me out and sending me falling over that cliff again... (that cliff's awfully popular...)

I drop my laptop! (Oh no)


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Crunches it and it electricutes me*

*Drops a bag of naturally shed, silver wolf fur from recent grooming*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Darren gets me off guard thinking I've harmed you in some way and uses that special Silver Mane Kunai...

I drop my god-awful performance on Xbox Live on Wednesday!


----------



## PhaRaoH

It's so awful that I take one look and die instantly

I drop Alaric


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Who sets him army on my angelness!

I drop my angel-like wings!


----------



## PhaRaoH

They attactch to me forcing me to fly, and the height scared me to death

I drop my holsters


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I get a Kunai stuck in my eye and I take another tumble off that same cliff that seems to claim more lives than me and my Battle Rifle on Xbox Live!

I drop my awesome skillz with a Battle Rifle!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Battle rifle shoots in midair and I die without knowing the cause

Drops gel


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I see Justin Chatwin trying to use it to keep his hair down and I go to kill him, I succeed, but get finished off by James Marsters' Piccolo...

I drop Justin Chatwin's dead body!!!


----------



## Chopsuey

*I( see a dead guy with hair gel and run off of a cliff to avoid impact.*

*Drop the _Forum Games Index_*


----------



## Togetic

*I die. Reason? Screw the reason.*

*Drops a togepi.*


----------



## Chopsuey

Steele fries the Togepi and eat it, but the eggshell slits Steele's throat.

I drop third-person speech. :O


----------



## Hogia

I die from rage due to the fact I'm a Grammar Nazi.

*drops a pea*


----------



## Togetic

The pea hits me at terminal velocity. Somehow, that can kill me.

I drop a spoon.


----------



## Chopsuey

I unleash the *ALMIGHTY SPOON BOW DOWN, MORTAL FOOLS*, but it proves too powerful for even an entity like me to handle. >_<

I drop a Flamethrower and a gallon of gasoline. :O


----------



## Togetic

Do I even need to explain how I die...? Its explosive, mmk?

I drop a large campfire.


----------



## Chopsuey

I roast marshmellows and am pushed fall in. >_>

I drop the marshmellows that are now finely toasted.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I grab my trusty tiny wooden spoon and start to munch on them but then I discover that they are actually Mokey Mokey and then their friend who swallowed my Charizard comes and swallows me whole!!!

I drop my trusty tiny wooden spoon! (Oh hell, now that is seriously not good!!!)


----------



## Wargle

I examine the spoon but get a splinter in my thumb. I begin to flaily wildy and somehow slash my throat with the splinter.

I drop... A Kitten.


----------



## Chopsuey

I pet the kitten mistaking it for my cat, Aphrodite, but it isn't frienly so I make broiled kitteh soup and upon eating it discover that broiled kitteh soup is poisonous without shredded gold.

I drop some non-sense.


----------



## Togetic

The lack of sense kills me.

I drop a grammar Nazi.


----------



## Chopsuey

tha gramur notseh Keeyelz mii.

I drop... *Drum roll*... a drum roll!


----------



## magnemite

The drum head was actually my head and I get beaten to death by... Me? Anywho...
I drop a rubber chicken


----------



## Togetic

I whack myself with it until my death.

I drop a kilogram of pure iron.


----------



## PinserPerson

I avoid the iron, but it creates a landslide that kills me

I drop a barbie doll


----------



## Calumon

I run from its scary face into a building that's on fire.

I drop a spork.


----------



## PinserPerson

I die from confusion because that has been dropped before. :P

I drop a graduation hat


----------



## Greed

The graduation hat gets impaled in my head and I die
I drop a puppy


----------



## Rex

It happens that I am allergic to adorableness and I explode.

I drop a glass of water.


----------



## Greed

The glass of water manages to cause me to drown

I drop Sarah Palin


----------



## gdoo

Sarah Palin begins telling me all about her "retarded" baby. I then begin cutting myself with razors and die. 

I drop my wallet!


----------



## PinserPerson

I find the wallet and buy everything.  I then am overconfident in myself and I try to fly. I jump off a skyscraper and die

I drop an EOG test book


----------



## Greed

The test book falls in front of me open to the pre algerbra page and it's too much to handle so my head explodes

I drop a tie


----------



## PinserPerson

I put the tie on wrong and it strangles me

I drop an egg


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

A Omnomnosaur hatches and devours me

I take a deep breath


----------



## Greed

The deep breath wound up taking my oxygen from so I die

I drop a SNES


----------



## PinserPerson

I die from lack of quality.

I drop a blue skinned creature from Avatar (the movie)


----------



## Calumon

I get trampled by the people wanting an autoghraph from it.

I drop a spagetti noodle.


----------



## PinserPerson

I eat the spagetti noodle but it is actually a poisinous centipede and I die

I drop one of those red baby cars


----------



## Greed

The car crushes me and I die.

I drop a math book


----------



## Chopsuey

I die because I hate Math. D:

I drop my History test I'm taking tommorow.


----------



## Greed

I don't die because I like history but for that I'm stoned to death.

I drop a neddle


----------



## PinserPerson

I die because I hate bad spelling :(

I drop a Chernobyl survivor


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Whose radiation poisoning infects me and I die a slow, horrible and painful death! (Cruel, yeah, but, hey)

I drop a "Welcome" pack for the "We Hate Justin Chatwin Club"!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The sheer hatrid radiating from the pack kills me

*Drops Christian's wooden spoon of DOOM!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Someone else picks it up and promptly proceeds to scoop out and eat MY brains with it!!! Omnomnom...

Drops a badge stating you are an official member of the "We Hate Justin Chatwin Club"!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I wear it with pride! But the Justin Chatwin lovers maul me D:

I drop an apple


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I toss the apple aside so I deliver a proper Kamehameha to them! But after they've been blown away as the apple hits the deck, it explodes blasting me to oblivion!

I drop a textbook on how a Kamehameha should really be delivered as published by Akira Toriyama as a follow-up to DragonBall Z!


----------



## Greed

I read it and nothing happens except I learn to Kamehameha.

I drop a wireless mouse.


----------



## Wargle

I try to attach a wire to it but the light shines in my eye blinding me and I tie the wire around my neck and end up ganging myself.

I drop a Baby Grand Piano.


----------



## PinserPerson

I die because i am crushed by the piano

i drop a backpack


----------



## Togetic

The backpack weigh over 9000 tonnes and fall from a great height onto my head. 

I drop all the stuff that was in the backpack.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It weighed 9000 tonnes! Need I say more?

I drop a "The Who" CD! (You don't know, ask your parents... Or look them up on Google or YouTube... Or ask me... Or watch C.S.I.... Your choice!)


----------



## Wargle

The falling CD slices my throat. ((I like the Who))

I drop a Canadian Flag.


----------



## ...

The Canadian flag drapes over me as it falls and I suffocate. How pathetic.

I drop a 4 GB flash drive.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I download a virus, then jump out a window.

I drop a Jewish dreidel.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm non-religious so I jus keep walking on but then the British Nationalist Party see me near one and then show their true Nazi colours... (I actually only know what one is because of South Park)

I drop the collective hatred for DragonBall: Evolution!


----------



## Lili

*drowns in sea of endless amount of hatred*

*drops a fainted Articuno*


----------



## ...

I get reincarnated, only to look up and see Articuno's body falling towards me. I leap out of the way and it lands beside me, and I am unharmed. The Articuno then has a nervous spasm and I get mauled in the gut by its thrashing talons. 

I drop a red Gibson SG.


----------



## PinserPerson

The guitar hole is stuck around my head and I die

I drop a minute hand of a clock


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I die because my time is up.

I drop a medicine ball


----------



## ...

I am reincarnated again and hope to strengthen my third rendition by powering up with said medicine ball. Instead, I suffer horrible side-effects of the medicine and die painfully. 

I drop a nalgene.


----------



## shiny jiggly

I don't know what a nalgene is so I go insane and jump off a cliff.

I drop a Popsicle.


----------



## ...

My fourth reincarnation sees the delicious popsicle and goes to eat it. My tongue gets hopelessly frozen to it and I have to rip it off with a vicegrip, but my tongue is now frostbitten and I die due to be unable to eat.

I drop said vicegrip.

(A nalgene is a large, durable water bottle used for hiking and camping)


----------



## I can haz larry

finds said vicegrip and thinks it would be funny to try to clamp toes together and finds self to be charged by pet hippowdon. becuase toes clamped together can't run away...hippodon crushes you and its pokeball...

drops said broken pokeball.


----------



## ...

*slices arm with Pokeball*

*drops a ship in a bottle*


----------



## I can haz larry

*Magical genie pirate comes out of ship in boottle and revives little warrior chicken...falls into vat o boiling oil and turns into chicken finger*

drops greese


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Slips over grease and falls into a vat of gravy*

*Drops a toaster*


----------



## ...

I want to toast a nice bagel, but my class ring gets caught in the hole and my hand gets pulled into the toaster. I suffer severe third-degree burns and die due to complications of the resulting infection. 

I drop a vial of dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## I can haz larry

dies of trying to figure out dyphilophospegrtfgi...or whatever means...

drops important document...(crap!!!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Tories want to run a fascist state and MI5 and MI6 catch me with said important file and I wind up dying from fatigue due to interrogation from them both! And they didn't even use the comfy chair... Phew, thank god, I may jus have broken if they did...

I drop that most diabolical of torture devices ever devised by man: The Comfy Chair! (Half sounds like it either should be the name of or would make a great name for an Iron Maiden Tribute Band)

(Dihydrogen monoxide? Chemical formula sounds like: H2O! WATER!!!)


----------



## I can haz larry

When I sit in the comfy chair I discover it is cursed, and it eats me!

I drop a stuffed cow plushie...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I stare at it without eating, sleeping, or drinking anything for a month straight, and then die of starvation.

I drop a strand of hair.


----------



## ...

I don't notice the hair has landed on my plate of pasta and I eat it. It becomes wrapped around my epiglottis and I choke to death.

I drop the fork I was eating with.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A man named Peter stares at the fork curiously for a moment, then picks it up, as if unsure what to do with it. As it turns out, Peter is the carrier of a flesh eating disease. I then pick up the fork after he does and am promptly killed gruesomely.

I drop my conscience.


----------



## I can haz larry

your concience then turns into a murderous jumminy kricket that stabs me ith his umberella!

I drop a bunny slipper!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The slipper stands there, inconspicuously. I glance at it suspiciously for a moment, but then decide to put it on my foot. As it turns out, there's a black widow inside of it. And well... I think we know the rest.

I drop the Internet.


----------



## Wargle

I get crushed by Youtube.

I drop water.


----------



## I can haz larry

"I'm melting, im melting...

I drop a potato chip...that you can't choke on!!!


----------



## Wargle

I eat it, but because it is so unhealthy I have a stroke.

I drop ... (literally, three dots; ... )


----------



## I can haz larry

I try to connect the dots and becuase they dont make a shape I go bezerk and jump off a cliff.

I drop Michel Jacksons nose...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The nose rabidly disfigures me until I look like Micheal Jackson himself. I take one look in the mirror and drop dead from shock.

I drop a finger.


----------



## ...

The finger...doesn't turn out to be a finger. I say "Neeeaaahhh..." and try to run away but I trip over my shoelace and hit my head on first a mailbox, then the road, I suffer a brain hemorrhage, and die.

I drop a replica of the Venus de Milo made out of jello.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I ignore the Venus de Milo completely. The crafter of it is enraged by me ignoring his precious artwork which he spent hours working on, so he has me jellofied, which kills me.

I drop a man named Jeffrey Honkings.


----------



## ...

I laugh at his name and he shoots me in the head.

I drop my avatar.
<<<


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm extremely well versed in Fire Jutsu's! Unfortunately the next poster doesn't realise this and tries to put us out with the first fire extinguisher they find! Unfortutely it's a CO2 Fire Extinguisher and the lack of breathable air suffocates me and Ryubane's Avatar!

I drop the next poster for their lack of knowledge about fire, fire safety and fire extinguishers!


----------



## I can haz larry

becuase of my lack of knowledge with fire extinguishers. I get trapped in a burning building and cant get out.

I drop a light weight cruise ship made out of non-sharp beer cans! 0.o


----------



## ...

I pick up the ship, but it falls apart in my hands, I trip over the rolling beer cans, and hit my head on an Igloo cooler.

I drop a dulcimer. Not a hammered one, a lap one. :D


----------



## I can haz larry

I find it try to play it and...I suck. but I keep playing all the surounding birds (and some random rabid squirl) attack me to stop the noise.

I drop a random rabid squirl (use your imaginaton don't say "I get rabies and die" say somth different)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It chases me and I fly away... into some power lines...

I drop my cinema ticket from when I went to see Transformers: The Revenge of the Fallen!


----------



## I can haz larry

The ticket transforms into a tiny robot that gets stuck up my nose and I lose my ability to breath and...die

I drop my pants


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which land on my head and the fact I have dirty unwashed underwear covering my face I run straight into a rather angry Megatron! Why is he angry? Simples! He's not Galvatron yet!

I drop Larry's pants as well!


----------



## I can haz larry

I pickup my pants and remember (from the silence game) that I am a vampire and get mobbed by fan-girls trying to take the pants

I drop my pants this time they are covered in fan-girls...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ravaged by fangirls... At least they're not Justin Chatwin fangirls...

Oh god! I drop what attracts all two Justin Chatwin fanboys!


----------



## I can haz larry

the fanboys turn over to the dark side and become JUSTIN BEIBER FAN BOYS (oh god)

I drop a lock of justin beibers hair...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Which fuses him with Justin Chatwin...

I drop a plea for help in hitting these sum'bitches with real Kamehameha's!!!


----------



## I can haz larry

your plea was heard and I come to the rescue just to be attacked by the killers

I drop a tazaer...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I stare at the tazaer, not sure exactly what to make of it. I spend hours and hours and hours trying to figure out what the heck it is, and drive myself absolutely insane, not eating, sleeping, just being obsessed. Eventually, the tazaer consumes my life, to the point where my friends and family try to intervene and remove me from the vicinity of the tazaer. But I'm not going without a fight! I kill them all in my obsessive rage, and later on get found by the police, who take me to jail, and have me murdered on the death penalty.

I drop my dress.


----------



## ...

The dress has a loose thread, which gets wrapped around my wrist as I give it to my mother as she's about to drive away. The thread also gets caught in the car door, and dislocates my shoulder as the car drives away. I collapse and get run over by the next car to drive by.

I drop a brand-new lottery ticket.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I think it's my lucky day (at last) but then the Justin Chatwin/Bieber Fusion finds me and wrestles me for it! Unfortunately we're near a cliff... Fortunately I take him/them (whatever...) with me killing them both and ridding the world of both Justin Bieber and Justin Chatwin!!! For two seconds before the fangirls and two fanboys come and revive them with a wish on the DragonBalls...

I drop a free wish on Shenron, the mystical Dragon God who resides within the 7 Mystical DragonBalls!


----------



## ...

The wish goes awry and Shenron turns against you. I need not elaborate on what happens next.

I drop a red herring.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It distracts me for hours and hours and hours whilst a man named Derek sneaks up on me and takes out a piece of paper. He smiles and gives me the paper, I just am too distracted to care what the paper says, and keep staring at the herring. It turns out that there is a bomb rolled up in the paper. It explodes.

I drop a psychiatrist.


----------



## Chopsuey

I am afraid he will "help" me so I beat him over the head with a pizza to the death. And then I am struck with a meteor...

I drop a '0_o' face.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I stick my fingers out of curiosity in one of the circles of the face and it electrocutes me.

I drop life.


----------



## Chopsuey

I live the life for too long and die. (Obviously. :P)

I dropeth words with an "eth" behindeth themeth.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I becometh tired... eth of adding this ending to the endeth of words, so I doth grabbeth a mauchette and doth choppeth the endings off, but then a rather enraged William Shakespeare claims that I have defiled his Ye Oldde Englishette and he demands that I play Juliet in a reenactment of Romeo and Juliet to make it up to him. Unbeknowest to me, when I get to the part where Juliet stabs herself with the dagger, the dagger is real rather than rubber, and thus I die for truth.

I drop myself.


----------



## magnemite

I think of all the poibilities and my brain explodes from so many.

I drop a .01" by .01" piece of paper


----------



## Flygon1

The paper falls into my eyeball and cuts a blood vessel, causing me to bleed to death because I am too disabled by the pain to fix it.

I drop my backpack.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm about to open it, but then suddenly, a man jumps out yelling "NOOOOOOO!" and shoves me aside. The backpack promptly explodes and I thank him for saving me. Then we begin to kiss passionately and romantically, because that's what always happens in movies. As it turns out, the man had just drunk a substance poisonous only to human females. It touches my lips and goes down my throat.

I drop a quote.


----------



## Green

I use it to extract the poison from you and proceed to get angry at you for kissing another man.

I drop RAAAAEG


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I kill myself simply due to the terrible spelling error in that word. It's really that simple. No complicated epic person appears out of nowhere and is completely unrelated to the item thing.

I drop my mother.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Your mother and I have a lovely conversation, and she invites me to her house for a casserole. Unknowingly, the fork she offers me has not been cleaned since the last time it was used. Therefore, it is ridden with germs and bacteria, and I get a cold. Soon, a fever develops. I try to visit my doctor, but get stuck in traffic on the way there. A car accident has occurred about a mile ahead. In a random turn of events, Chuck Norris comes out of the blue and strangles me to death.

I drop an organ donor.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The organ donor hands me their organs and promptly dies because they just took out their still living organs out of their body. I'm suspiciously still alive. Then a woman named Thomas Jane Lathrin, whose mom named her thinking she would be a boy, comes up to me and announces that the organ donor's family, in revenge, has killed my entire family. I gasp in sadness and nearly commit suicide, but my good friend convinces not to. As it turns out, my good friend is actually Thomas Jane Lathrin in disguise, who turns out to be the organ donor's girlfriend, shows me a tazaer. I scream in anguish as the effort of trying to figure out what a tazaer is finally causes brain failure. Then I am dead.

I drop this thread.


----------



## ...

The thread comsumes my life as I try to always be the one to have the last post in it, and I suffer from exhaustion, malnutrition, and dehydration and die, broke and alone. 

I drop my signature.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I struggle really hard to try to see your signature, search days and days and days for it, but I cannot find or see it. One day, I run across your profile, and there it is, but as it turns out, a man named Eric Stevenson has planted a special type of virus in your signature that can materialize in real life the moment I look at it. The virus materializes as an evil version of Catwoman, who scratches me to death.

I drop my avatar.


----------



## ...

THE LOOK stirs up a primal fear within me, and I spend the next three days quivering in the corner. I am found dead the fourth day, my eyes glazed over and my mouth forming the word "Nooo..."

I drop my shiny Abomasnow.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Me and your Abomasnow become good bar buddies, going everyday to the Clown's Nose in Jublife City. Whilst in the bar, we both drink a whole lot, and start laughing and telling each other good stories. He tells me one story of an evil old hag... who comes only at night and steals the souls of young women in attempts to get her youth back. I'm so drunk that the story seems real. It turns out that somebody slipped some drugs into my alcohol and now I'm having hallucinations of hags. I hallucinate so much that I think I'm the hag, and try to kill her, in which I kill myself.

I drop birth.


----------



## ...

I suffer labor pains and I can't cope because I'm a guy. :P

I drop an omelet.


----------



## I can haz larry

OMLET PREVAILS...

 I drop a nude sheep...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I make fun of the sheep for several hours, giggling immaturely. The sheep is angered, but has no means to kill me. So he hires his buddy, a murderous crazed old man named Jebediah. I manage to trick Jebediah into killing his sheep friend instead, after inebriating him with several pints of sapphire cheese. Then the sheep's ghost comes and haunts me, and he keeps driving me nuts with the baaing, so I decide to go to a channeling psychic to try to get rid of it. It turns out the psychic is actually the infamous murderer Matt Suprobo, who likes especially to kill young teenage girls. So he lures me into his parlor and then, well... I think we know the rest.

I drop a police man.


----------



## ...

The policemon, after a long "hard" day's work, decides to have a doughnut. As it turns out, this one doughnut was one too many. Just as one of the buttons on the front of his shirt snaps off and zooms across the station at terminal velocity, I happen to run into the station, out-of-breath, due to being chased by a stalker named Gary. As I step in the door, the speeding button slices right into my eye and penetrates my ocular nerve, cutting off not only my eyesight but a decent bit of other brain function as well, and I die right there in the police station. 

I drop the keys to a brand new Camarro. (sp?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I am about to take the keys, but then a car dealer at the last moment convinces me to trade in the keys for another car, a Ferrari, so I buy it from Money From God Knows Where. I jump in my new car and begin driving. I drive through the open road, with the top down, smiling and laughing. Just then, a mysterious man jumps into the front seat of my new car, and I'm all bewildered. He shouts GET DOWN! And I get down and some dudes in a car behind us are shooting. We have an epic car chase in which I wonder what the hell's going on. Eventually, he makes me drive to a nuclear power plant, where we shake off the guys chasing us. The power plant has a melt down, a nuclear explosion which we get caught in, and we die.

I drop my glasses.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I pick up the glasses and examine them. I am at a train station late at night, so I am wondering why someone has left their glasses here. I realize they must have lost them, so I promptly take them inside to the lost-and-found. The night shift security guard is playing Solitaire on his laptop. Having not heard me walk in, he is startled. He picks up his flashlight and shines it in my eye. He apologizes, but I have already stumbled backward and fallen to the floor. As he walks over to help me up, i notice a faint shadow on the back wall. I thank the guard, give him the glasses, and head over to investigate the shadow. I see a figure that appears to be a young woman. Frightened, I scold her without thinking, assuming she was there to wreak havoc. She seems not to be expecting anyone else to be there, so she is surprised at my sudden screaming. She finds a fire extinguisher and beats me on the head with it several times until I am rendered unconscious. Slightly before I am knocked out, I vaguely recognize the woman as Arylett Dawnsborough. I realize that she is most likely there to pick up her glasses. After knocking me out, she continues to beat my skull until I am dead.

I drop a thread of silk.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I don't see the thread for a few seconds, but then pick it up, and then toss it away, immediately uninterested by it. The thread just sits there, as I continue to live my life. As I leave the thread though, a spy from France sneaks into my house when I'm watching TV. The spy grabs the thread and is about to strangle me with it as I'm watching TV. But it turns out that I'm already dead, the TV I was watching was fitted with a device that causes it to emit radioactive waves deadly only to human females, by none other than his rival, a spy from England.

I drop hand sanitizer.


----------



## ...

After cleaning up a spill on the countertop, I decide to sanitize my hands. I use the hand sanitizer, which gets them squeaky clean, albeit with the drawback of the smell of rubbing alcohol. I strike a match lo light a soothing jasmine-scented candle, but then there is a bang, a flash, and both my hands are in flames. I panic and can't get to a water source in time to prevent third-degree burns, which get infected and I die.

I drop the lit jasmine-scented candle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I pick it up, and another elaborate completely unrelated situation occurs. I simply drop the candle on my dress on accident, it burns the hem of it, and I try to stamp it out. It doesn't work, but I don't burn to death for some strange reason. As the flame is spreading, suddenly, a fireman pops out and puts it out. I hug him, but it turns out that he's Ryubane, and as we all know, Ryubane is hot and steamy, so his fire starts to burn me as the dress did and I flame to death.

I drop Frederick Stevenson.


----------



## ...

I sit there, trying to remember who Frederick Stevenson is, because I know I've heard that name before but can't put my finger on it. As I sit there and ponder, a man's face pops up on my laptop and says: "I AM FREDERICK STEVENSON" and I am so frightened by it that I pass out and drop my laptop on the floor. The screen cuts out and the power strip overloads, causing a spark which burns down the house, with me inside.

I drop a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The cheese sandwich is not poisoned or tampered with in any way, so I eat it. Wondering why I'm still alive, Ryubane comes onto the scene, and stabs me with a knife. But I'm still alive. So he stabs me again. Still alive, though bleeding profusedly. Then he tries to burn me with his steamyness. Nope, still alive! But burned. Then he drops a feather on my head, and I collapse from the pressure of a light item being on me.

I drop a chicken.


----------



## I can haz larry

I die from being dropped

I drop the mythbusters...


----------



## ...

Adam and Jamie decide to re-build Buster after a particularly explosive test, and they decide to make this new Buster more advanced than anything they have ever built before, by making it biomechanical. Thus, they need a functional human heart and brain. They scope out a city street for several hours until I walk by, and they realize that my proportions are identical to the new body for Buster. They stalk me for a few days, observing my daily routine, and they hide in my bedroom until I come up to go to sleep. Adam clubs me in the head with a large metal pipe and Jamie discreetly steals my heart and brain, without leaving even a drop of blood behind (Or even cutting me open, for that matter. o.O), and they place me on my bed to make it look as though I died peacefully in my sleep. 

I drop my electronic keyboard. With headphones. ^_^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I go into a mad rage and break your electronic keyboard, screaming at you for stealing my Really Long Suicidal Explanations thunder. You look at me confused and tell me that that is a stupid reason for me to break your beloved keyboard. Luckily, your headphones are still intact. You smirk and look down at them, and then grab them, and strangle me to death with headphones.

I drop my nose.


----------



## ...

I poke the nose, expecting it to do something horrible and disfiguring to me like the Mythbusters did. It does nothing, so I pick it up. It feels wierd. Suddenly, it sneezes on me and I get sick from the germs. The cold turns into bronchitis, which becomes chronic, and I lose the aility to breathe, thus killing me.

I drop a guitar pick.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I sniff the guitar pick in a rather curious manner. But then throw it in the trash because I don't play a guitar and have no need for a guitar pick. The guitar pick, however, actually belongs to the infamous bassist of the band Raping Kittens, named Remina "Janet" Livingston. Janet invites me over to lunch and I'm all gung-ho over eating with someone famous, so I accept. We have lunch and have a nice chat, but it's obvious she's pissed off about me throwing out her favourite guitar pick, so she demands I replace it. I tell her that I can buy a new one, and then she smiles evilly, and says: "Oh no... no, that won't do." Janet grabs a knife and chops up my body into many guitar picks.

I drop Sirius Black.


----------



## ...

Sirius is a really nice guy, and the two of us hang out for a while, me being all giddy over hanging out with a book character. We visit Alnwick castle, the place where they filmed a lot of the Harry Potter movies. Upon seeing the place where he was almost killed by Lupin as a werewolf, he suddenly snaps and goes into a psychotic rampage and I am forced to run into the tunnel beneath the Whomping willow to the Shrieking Shack. I run upstairs, only to fall through the floor of the ricktey old shack and land on an old board, which impales me.

I drop a paperback copy of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I pick it up, and read it. However, this is a very special copy of the Order of the Phoenix, in that, the more the reader reads it, the more real it becomes! Slowly, my house turns into Hogwarts, and I'm actually a character IN Harry Potter. However, this makes J.K. Rowling very angry, because that's not supposed to happen in the books. So he makes Harry and all his friends hate the crap out of me, making me a Slytherin. Then she makes me a Death Eater. On the way to do some secret missions for Voldemort, I get trampled to death by a speeding Hippogriff, and die.

I drop a CD.


----------



## ...

I put the CD in my stereo, volume on low to prevent Scare Chords from taking effect, since I don't know what has been downloaded to this CD. However, it turns out to be a low-frequency ambient drone that has sonic vibrations which cause the rupture of the eardrums of adolescent males only. I am put in the hospital, but will be unable to hear for the est of my life. Thus, I sink into a depression and inject into my bloodstream 100 milligrams of explodium. Guess what happens?

I drop the syringe.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I toss the syringe in the trashcan, because needles scare me. A psychiatrist named Joan Rickoff suddenly bursts in and accuses me of having needle phobia. I yell at her and we get into an argument. She keeps telling me that I'm just expressing unconscious sexual feelings towards needles, and I tell her she's full of Freudian bullcrap. She gasps in insultance, and knocks me into a floor. The fight lasts 15 minutes until the trash can is knocked over. The syringe flies into the air and goes into Joan's head. We both look at each with a "Oh crap." expression, and she explodes. 

I drop words.


----------



## ...

I arrange the words to form a copy of _The King in Yellow_, after which I read it and go insane after the first page. By the third page, I am dead, and by the fifth, I have decomposed.

I drop the last of the Mohicans.


----------



## I can haz larry

They attack me with their spears and such and burn my body...

I drop a guy named phil...


----------



## gdoo

Phil attempts to spoon me, but I run away. I slip on a banana peel and bump my head. 

I drop a Justin Beiber CD.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

One of my friends sees me with it and thinks it belongs to me. I die of embarrassment.

I drop a Disturbed CD.


----------



## ...

I am disturbed by the CD and die of fright.

I drop a Toyota Prius.


----------



## I can haz larry

I climb in the blue prius go driving...stop at a gas station right when Achmed blows up!

I drop the dead terrorist...


----------



## ...

HE KILL ME.

I drop a nickel's worth of gumballs.


----------



## I can haz larry

I...choke...

I drop an artichoke...


----------



## ...

_I..._choke...

I drop chokecherries.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_I_...die of natural causes...

I drop an Eskimo Pie.


----------



## ...

I get frostbite and my limbs fall off, because Eskimo pies are made with ice and snow. XD

I drop my left arm.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I chop off my own left arm so I can try yours on, but it doesn't fit quite right. As I try to force it, my wound is already getting infected. I die in the hospital less than a day later.

I drop the sun.


----------



## ...

It lands on me. >_<

I drop a green flower.


----------



## I can haz larry

I sneeze until I die.

I drop my tissue...


----------



## ...

I look at the tissue for a while, expecting something horrible and completely unrelated to happen and kill me, and, thankfully, nothing does. I go to bed safely. While I am asleep, however, a man sneaks in the house in the middle of the night and uses a long set of sterilized tongs to pick up the tissue and take it to a remote lab under the waters of the Caspian Sea. As it turns out, the tissue contains a strain of bacteria that only little soldier chickens can possess. I awake in the morning and step onto the spot where the tissue was last night. I then scratch an itch on my foot later and the bacteria are transferred from my foot to my hand. Then I scratch my nose, and inhale the bacteria, and I suffer a painful death from the deadly chicken disease. 

I drop my glasses.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I take them from off the ground and deciding I need new glasses, toss mine away and put them on. As my glasses are tossed, they hit a man named Derek Anderson in the head. Derek Anderson is a bit psychotic and screams at me for throwing my glasses at him. When I don't apologize, he takes out a chainsaw out of God Knows Where (because he wasn't carrying it around before and his pockets definitely are not big enough! So what's the big idea? Where the HELL did he get that thing?) and is about to kill me, when you come in and knock the chainsaw out of his hands. You (Ryubane) get into an epic duel with him involving much flashery and martial arts, in the end, you win by burning off his face. Unfortunately, in the midst of your fight, much flames were flying about, and well, I got caught in them, and died.

I drop my watch.


----------



## ...

I look at the watch and decide that it's not too girly for me, so I put it on. It begins to rub against my wrist, rubbing off the skin and penetrating my muscle. I remove the watch, but the wound is already quite large and infection is inevitable. I rush to the hospital, where The Doctor Who Bears No Name Tag With Blood On His Mask demands that I must bring the watch for further study. I speed home, hoping that the infection isn't too far along to be untreatable. I reach home, only to find that the watch, which I had left on the kitched table, is gone. Only a note signed by The Doctor Who Bears No Name Tag With Blood On His Mask remains. I wipe away a bead of sweat on my eyebrow, only to realize that I did so with the hand that has been infected by wearing the watch. The infection is transferred to my eye, and in a matter of hours, I am dead due to having the infection enter my bloodstream from two separate places at once.

I drop many many much eggnog.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I drink the eggnog and get inebriated from it, but still don't die. I begin to have strange hallucinations and visions of a man who looks like Abraham Lincoln from the future. Instead of a big top hat, he wears a giant lazor beam on his head, but this is unrelated to anything. The man begins to tell me that I must save the world from a bomb put in the crust of the Earth by a man named Derek. So I begin to go on an epic quest to save the world. On the way to the center of the Earth, I get run over by a truck. And then I die.

I drop juice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I find this juice, and put the bottle up to my mouth. Before I can drink any, a Leprechaun appears and knocks away the juice. I ask him politely "What the fuck was that for?!?" and he tells me that the juice was actually a potion that would make all my dreams come true. Before he can stop me, I drink the juice, and nightmares literally appear before me, and I am devoured by a giant spider.

I drop a croissant.


----------



## ...

I begin to eat the croissant, because I am partial to flaky buttery pastries. ^_^ Halfway through, I bite into something imbedded in the croissant. It is a piece of paper, folded up neatly. I read what is written on the paper and discover that I must finish the snowman before it is too late. I can't find the snowman and in my quest to do so, I am locked in a car in the middle of the Arctic tundra and freeze to death overnight. 

I drop a frozen 1-liter bottle of Smart Water.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I am thirsty, so I decide to wait for the bottle to thaw out. I leave it on a sunny park bench and wait until I drink it. While I am waiting, I realize I am late for a doctor appointment and frantically run across the road without looking, and get hit by a bus.

I drop a Phillips CD-i


----------



## I can haz larry

I find it and bring it home. and when I hook it up and turn it on a mad EVIL face comes up and all of my other systems short out and explode, so I commit suicide...

I drop my broken systems...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I attempt to fix them, but electrocute myself.

Soviet Russia drop you.


----------



## ...

I land headfirst on a sharp spike. >_<

I drop oxygen.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm about to breathe in the sweet awesome air, when that rascal Leonard Stevenson shows up again. He combines the oxygen atoms with one carbon atom, and turns it into carbon monoxide. Thus I breathe it in and die. 

I drop my horridly inaccurate chemistry knowledge.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

This irritates me. So I set out to help you obtain better chemistry knowledge. Unfortunately I can't find you for a while. When I do finally find you, I discover you have taken up Duel Monsters. I think 'Fine. She wants a Duel, she'll have one. Hopefully in the process I can teach her about chemistry as I am a Pokemon Professor and ex-Root ANBU and my mind is far advanced in more ways than you can imagine.' Unfortunately for me you're using an Alchemy Deck and as I'm using my Dragon Deck I can only get out a Red-Eyes Dakness Dragon whose ATK remain the same while your Golden Humonculous and Helios Tris Megistos get stronger and stronger. I'm tired of this and challenge you to a winner-take-all rematch, THIS TIME I'm using my incredibly awesome Custom Deck that can only be beaten with a Chaos Deck. We Duel, you manage to play your cards well and soon get your Golden Humonculous out again shortly followed by first your Helios, the Primordial Sun, Helios Duos Megistos then at last your Helios Tris Megistos. Great, thinks I. Fortunately for me I've managed to get my Deck's two main headliners out in the first couple turns: 12 Devas Vajira-Shin and his buddy 12 Devas Pajira-Shin. I manage to then summon 12 Devas: Nekoro-Shin #13 and replace him through Feline Divinity with Nekoraji. Before long I manage to get 12 Devas: Indra-Shin and 12 Devas: Majira-Shin out, and now you're knackered. Indra-Shin is in Attack mode, so he can redirect one of your attacks at either Majira-Shin or Nekoraji in which all Battle Damage is redirected right back at you, and since you sent Future Event to my Removed From Play pile I keep switching Indra-Shin to Defence during your Battle Phase with its two free activations for your removing it from play before I get Historic Event and Present Effect on the Field in which case I can use it freely all day long. Eventually your Life Points drop down to 0, and unfortunately for us during that second Duel we suddenly found ourselves in the Shadow Realm and you get sent to the stars. Ryubane is therefore FURIOUS with me and, stealing my Custom Deck challenges me to a Duel. Unfortunately that means I'm left with just my Dragon Deck and since only Chaos Decks are capable of standing a chance against my Custom Deck, I inevitably lose when you get Zhuqiao: Sovereign to the South out on your first turn through Zodiac Defiance. As a result I don't stand a ghost of a chance as when I manage to get my only chance of winning, Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon, out, you use Negate Attack to stop my attack, and during your next turn you use Zhuqiao's Special Ability and destroy Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon, absorbing its ATK and DEF Points and thus beat me in one move. As we were Dueling in the Shadow Realm again and my Life Points have dropped to 0, I thus get sent to the stars, which is another way of saying you've basically died, but not quite!

I drop my Duel Disk with my Dragon Deck still in it, thus meaning you now have my two best Decks...

(Beat that for long-winded and completely implausible!!!)


----------



## ...

I believe that I can rule the world by writing another long winded and implausible post about my triumphs with these two amazing decks, but die of sleep deprivation in the attempt. That's why this is all you're left with.

I drop the Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon card.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I am also known as the "Red-Eyes Darkness Duelist", so seeing as it's mine I naturally go to dive for it but the System Admin from Hellgar Pack Forums, Kira, who is so obsessed with Yami Yugi she married him, sees it and dives for it first. We wind up in a Duel, but she's not really interested in Duelling any more which is a shame cuz I've heard she's REALLY good and I wanna test myself against someone of her calibre since I've only being Duelling for about 3 years. Unfortunately she beats me in 3 turns by summoning Slifer the Sky Dragon, and as the only decent Deck I have left is my Spellcaster Deck and hers is WAAAAAY better than mine, I get creamed, and again, we're still Duelling in the Shadow Realm, so I'm sure you know what happens when your Life Points drop to 0 here by now...

I drop my Spellcaster Deck! (Damn, this is getting out of hand...)


----------



## ...

I, unable to keep up with the duels due to not being a Yu-Gi-Oh! Dueler, drop the deck in disgust, which lands on a weak section of the dock I happen to be standing on. it snaps one board, which causes the entire dock to buckle and collapse into the ocean thirty feet below, where I am battered by the waves and broken wood.

I drop a ship in a bottle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My brother drags me out for drinking and snooker. I get really, really drunk and come across this bottle with the ship in it. I show it to Geoff and he takes it back to Harrogate with him. Unfortunately for him (and me) his "sister" Bernie doesn't approve and I get it sent to me in the post. As I am completely incapable of getting a hangover I get this and as I remember it clearly I investigate it for several hours. I fall asleep watching it but have a Moby Dick based nightmare. Then the Mokey Mokey decide they are bored and come to see what I'm up to. They then attempt to remove the ship from the bottle but as they are incorporreal they simply pass straight through the bottle. Wondering what they were attempting I pick up the bottle and hold the end up to my eye and peek in. A small part of the mast breaks away and hits my glasses chipping the lens. I have to go to my opticians to get it fixed but I encounter Arylett en route and she is fuming, wondering where Ryubane is and why I'm not only competing but managing to post longer and more elaborate deaths than both of them. She chases me half way around Leeds and, because I have a Leeds United top on I stumble into a pack of Leeds Rhinoes fans who beat me to within an inch of my life. After falling into a coma a Mokey Mokey flies into my ear and somehow causes a brain hemmorhage from which I soon die painfully and slowly. Somehow...

I drop my Leeds United top!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The Leeds United top lands on me. Unfortunately, I happen to be in Manchester at the time. I panic and run around like a headless chicken until the Manchester United fans catch up with me and htrow me, and the shirt under a train leaving for Leeds.

I drop a Mars Bar


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It has the England flag on it for the World Cup. I pick it up, being a tad peckish, and I suddenly somehow through mysterious circumstances (mostly a bet, probably) find myself in Germany surrounded by German Man United fans. So I pull out my Battle Rifle (somehow from thin air) and start shooting away. Unfortunately this attracts the attention of the local armed police who surround me and are armed with kilashnikovs (wynaut?). After a 3 and a half hour siege we finally come to an agreement and I get deported back to Britain where a German Halo sniper is waiting pointing his weapon at the entryway to LeedsBradford International Airport and blows my brains all over da pavement!

I drop my passport! (Ooh, s**t!)


----------



## PhaRaoH

I use your passport and pass myself off as you (despite being 18 and female) jetting myself all around the world, then I come to Africa and get lost somewhere, catching some rare contagious disease and get shipped back to England because noone knows I have it. I vector the disease until everyone in England catches the disease and they come back as zombies to eat me D:

I drop a zombie dog


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It chases me around the other half of Leeds. After several hours chasing me I finally lose it and run into Matt Smith's Doctor. We wind up going through dozens of adventures together in his TARDIS until we meet the Daleks, the Cybermen, The Master and Davros all at once. After he makes several elaborate moves to stop them all I wind up caught in the middle of one Dalek and a dozen Cybermen. Fortunately for me I remember at that point I still have my Pokemon with me and escape. After several sneak and surprise attacks (you know, divide and conquer and all that), I find myself facing both Them Master and Davros. They are so consumed with each other that I jus simply walk away and get out unchallenged. I find the TARDIS but unfortunately The Doctor has amnesia and doesn't remember me. After several hours trying to jog his memory I get tired and walk off while he's talking to himself. Unfortunately we're in the TARDIS and it's in the Time-Space continuum and I fall out and am lost for all eternity in the void...

I drop my body (I doubt very much that there is any air in there...) still clutching The Doctor's new swanky Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## PhaRaoH

You're body lands beside me and the sonic screwdriver hits me on the head dazing me. Once I've recovered, I pick up the screwdriver and run around Leeds waving it about. Suddenly, loads of Dr. Who fans jump on me, wrestling me for the screwdriver until I wriggle free and fall into a man hole

I drop the man hole cover


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It lands on my foot and I wind up hopping arount like a mad man. Eventually a pretty lady doctor finds me and treats me. She takes me to hospital and after I am discharged I ask her to for a date. It goes well, until my brother learns of this and the stick I get from him is endless until I finally decide I've had enough hit him over the head with a broomstick. Then, after I grab a tiny wooden spoon I proceed to scoop out and eat his brains (omnomnom). When I'm done it turns out that due to his smoking he has a tarry brain, somehow. This tar poisons me and I wind up back in hospital, but the pretty nurse is nowhere to be seen. I become somewhat depressed and decide enough is enough and overdose on painkillers (an unlikely end for Joe McIntyre that'd have been), but it turns out I've suddenly turned allergic to painkillers and suffer an anolatyc shock and die due to my larynx contracting and my new inability to breathe...

I drop a First Aid handbook!


----------



## ...

I pick it up and look for first aid for athlete's foot, which I acquired about two weeks ago from swim team cross-training. There is nothing, (what a shock) so I am forced to live for several months with an itchy rash that drives me insane, thus making me cut off my feet and I bleed to death.

I drop my feet.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick them up and throw them at the tele cuz the burk on the Eurovision Song Contest has a broken bow for his fiddle. Unfortunately we're not even in the right country so I decide to go there and beat him over the head with them instead. Unfortunately Nrowegian Airport Security are a tad suspicious about my having a pair of badly cut off feet in my suitcase. Amazingly they don't seem to buy my explanation about my annoyance at the pillock who opened the Eurovision Song Contest. Graham Norton comes home the following day and is miffed about my annoyance and so he gathers half a dozen homosexuals to beat me up. I'm left in a puddle of my own blood and nobody finds my body for three weeks when a man out walking his dog at first mistakes me a homeless bum but does eventually call the police. After his dog has peed on my leg.

I drop a fiddle!


----------



## ...

I pick it up and sit on a stump and begin to play. Then the devil comes along with a golden fiddle and we have a fiddling duel, my soul on the line for the fiddle. As the devil rosined up his bow it made an evil hiss, and then a band of demons joined and it went a littl something like *SPLAT* *SCREAM* *Ryubane's heart gets ripped out by flaming tentacles*

I drop the golden fiddle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I come by and pick up the golden fiddle myself, unfortunately the devil is still nearby and he then challenges ME to a fiddling Duel (you don't challenge the devil to a fiddling duel. Next you'll be challenging Death to a game of Chess or even Davy Jones to a game of Liar's Dice...). I manage to talk him into postponing our duel and find and pick up "The Fiddle For Dummies" and learn everything I need to know in a whole evening. The following day I manage to best him in THE MOST EPIC fiddling duel EVER! But his Demon hordes aren't too happy and they tear me apart...

I drop a rather fancy chess set...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The chess set comes alive due to Professor McGonagall transfiguring it and then grows large. You see, I was trying to get to the Sorceror's Stone. So I try to get across it. As it turns out, I suck at playing chess, so I get mauled to death by the giant chess set.

I drop teeth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I've suddenly decided I've taken up alchemy, so I go to try and acquire the Philosopher's Stone. I come across the giant Chess Set and give you back your teeth but then have to take the Chess Challenge of Death. I win, naturally, and claim the Philosopher's Stone. I go into hiding with it and suddenly find myself being hunted by a mysterious presence. A series of battles ensue and I finally drop the people chasing me, only for me to encounter the presence in a Final Fantasy style battle and unfortunately I'm tired out by fighting my adversaries and he suddenly turns out to be a damned Weapon. Inevitably, I lose. He then grinds my bones into dust cuz he's so damned HUUUGE!

I drop my Ultima Weapon: Silver Mane Kunai!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I drop dead as soon as I pick it up because a fortnight prior, I was bitten by a werewolf. 

I drop my laziness.


----------



## ...

I drop dead from shock, not the laziness at seeing a post in this thread by Arylett that's so short due to the laziness. Don't worry, though. It landed on my sister and now she won't move. 

I drop my sister.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

She learns I'm half-werewolf and I have jus retrieved my Ultima Weapon and she then starts bugging me to transform and show off my wolf form. Unfortunately I can't turn into a wolf, and I wind up running away at great speed.  But unfortunately I then run into a Tonberry who then, due to my tiredness at running away, owns me completely!!!

I drop my Ultima Weapon again! (Still the Silver Mane Kunai)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The Weapon is dropped atop of a switch, which triggers a large burst of lazor beams, which shoot me tragically to death. (Yes, I am lazy.)

I drop my nails.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm cleaning my glasses at the time and look up as I hear Arylett dying and her nails embed in my eyes and I'm left blinded. Unable to see I walk out into the road and am hit by a bus, dying instantly!

I drop my glasses that are so strong that only I seem to be able to see anything through them!


----------



## PhaRaoH

They land on my face, and the strain from trying to see through them makes my head explode

I drop the United Kingdom's Eurovision entry


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I found him so crap that I hit him with a Kamehameha! Unfortunately he's standing in front of several of Halo 3's Fusion Coils, and I think the rest is pretty obvious...

I drop my Carling cap!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A man named Charles Carling watches me as I slowly pick up the cap and place it on my head. Of course, he does nothing, as he does not particularly mind people wearing the caps that he creates in his studio. Of course, on that particular day in the studio, his assistant, Jenny, has accidentally dropped some of her nail polish in his milkshake. I, of course, stumble into his studio, wanting more caps like the lovely one you dropped, carrying a milkshake which looks identical to Carling's. I put my milkshake down for a moment, and then when I go to get it back, I pick up Carling's instead. I down the whole thing and day from nail polish poisoning.

I drop a guitar.


----------



## The Meme

In the entire The Who-like spirit of guitar smashing, a guitar is accidentally struck across my head, killing me.

I drop a copy of E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial for the Atari.


----------



## Chopsuey

I hit the Atari repeatedly with a hammer, and the hammer gets tired and whacks me to the death.

I drop a small, harmless kitten.


----------



## Lili

I pick up said kitten and cuddle it, though a rather large and mean Mastiff has noticed the feline and mauls me in an attempt to attack the cat. But don't worry kids! The kitty manages to escape as the dog uses my leg as a chew toy :).

I drop my new Shonen Jump magazine.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I get a paper cut and bleed to death.

I drop a pickle.


----------



## thunder

I eat it and choke 

I drop a paperclip


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I manage to jab my eye out, bleeding to death

I drop a pokeball containing a lv.100 Hypno


----------



## Lili

I run around with said Hypno and beat the shit out of everyone else, though I then am bludgeoned by the authorites for stealing your Hypno.

I drop a near-dead posioned Mantine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I try to heal it and end up poisoned and dead myself.

I drop a bag of popcron


----------



## Lili

I eat said popcorn and have uncontrolable gas, lock myself in an airtight container and suffocate myself with said gas.

I drop a rabid fish.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

My brain explodes trying to envision that.

I drop brain mush.


----------



## Lili

I slip on brain mush and crack my head open on concrete.

I drop Grn Apricorns.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Thinking they're apples, I eat them and choke.

I drop a can of Diet Coke.


----------



## Lili

I drink said Diet Coke, only to realized that I've betrayed my fellow Pepsi lovers. I hang myself in shame.

I drop a tidal wave.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I get crushed by said tidal wave while wondering how you got that in your pocket in the first place.

I drop my ship, named the SS B0at. (yes that is how its spelled)


----------



## Lili

I set sail across the Pacific Ocean, only get have the ship destroyed and get eaten by killer manta rays.

I drop the wreckage of the ship.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I get shanked by a stray piece of the wreckage.

I drop my washer tied to a string


----------



## Lili

I pick it up and hypnotize myself into drinking water laced with arsenic.

I drop jellyfish!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The jellyfish electrocutes an angry male stripper, who goes a rampage and just happens to kill me via strangling me with its tentacles.

I drop a pig.


----------



## Lili

I hug it until it gores me, since I envision all pigs as really mean wild boars.

I drop Kim Possible.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*dies due to cuteness overload*

I drop a shoe


----------



## Lili

I give the shoe to a shoeless man, who pays me back with cocaine. The cops find out and arrest me, and I get shanked in prison.

I drop dirt.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A man named Scrimgin Hogins tosses the dirt in my eyes. I am blinded and stumble my way off a cliff. Death ensues.

I drop a cord and a bucket of grapes.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I manage to electrocute myself.

I drop burn marks


----------



## Lili

I choke on them because I'm too lazy.

I drop a suspicious-looking mushroom.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mario runs into the mushroom and gains the ability to shoot fire balls. I rejoice because that is so damn fun and makes the game easier. Just then, however, when he jumps, he falls into a hole. I am so frustrated by this that I toss myself out a five story window due to it being so tragic.

I drop Harry Potter.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

the mushroom kills me by stab wounds

I drop impossibility


----------



## Lili

I die because of Harry Potter's impossiblity.

I drop a shiny Magikarp.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

the magikarp's shininess blinds me and I fall off a cliff.

I drop gravity


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The weight of gravity drops a flying fat astronaut in space named Wilbur who in turn drops atop me and death occurs.

I drop grape juice.


----------



## Lili

The grape juice drops onto me because of gravity. I'm allergic to grapes, thus I die.

I drop a ninja romance story.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(wait.. did we respond to the same post? I dropped gravity)

In don't like grape juice. I die instantaneously.

I drop Gravity


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I just decide to kill myself cleanly and easily since I already died this way.

I drop a period. (THE PUNCTUATION MARK, DAMN YOU.)


----------



## Lili

From the height it is dropped at, it follows the same myth as the 'dropping a penny from a skyscraper' thing - I die.

I drop some random Pokemon who I'm too lazy to name.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I snatch at this Pokemon, but since it is not mine, the trainer sues me. I lose my case and am sentenced to be tickled to death.

I drop the Speed of Light. (Which seems how quickly this thread is going.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I just arrived at this speed on my bare feet, so now I'm a fairly dad pile of dust.

somehow my Virtual pet survived.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I pick up the non-existent thing you dropped. But I can't seem to touch it. I keep trying again and again and again and just go plain mad! Where IS it? How can there be nothing? There's always SOMETHING! ARRRGGGH! ;;Brain explosion, death;;

I drop Frederick Mitchells, an FBI agent.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I wave to him, and he shoots me.

I drop the tv show "Friends"


----------



## Starshine

I watch it and am bored so I eat sugar and run into a brick wall, smashing my face.

I somehow come back from the dead to drop the brick wall  ran into, although I have no idea how I picked it up without hurting myself again...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I pray to the heavens and ask in a very dramatic voice, why, dear God, WHY do people always drop Nothing? It messes with my head. In vain attempts, I try to run away, and find a smiling man named Lickogick. He tells me he has a memory eraser, which he promptly places on my aching cranium which tries to contemplate the paradoxical conceprt of Nothing. Suddenly, my eyes get all glazed over and I rabidly demand cheesecake from him for some reason. He consents and hands me a cheesecake, which is laced with strange drugs. The drugs cause me to wander into a bar full of angry rapists, who are about to do what they do best when Superman crashes in through the ceiling and lands atop my neck, crushing important nerves and killing me instantly.

I drop eye crust.


----------



## Starshine

I see it and instantly faint because I thought it was a booger D:

I drop the brick wall again, because last time it apparently didn't move.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The brick wall falls several inches away from me, and does not claim my life. However, it falls atop one of Lickogick's poor daughter Maya, whose body is completely disfigured into a rather disgusting pile of smushed skin and bones and such. Needless to say, the poor woman does not survive. A bunch of gangsters hired by the grieving Lickogick swing by and attempt to kill Starshine, the original dropper of the brickwall. However, she manages to mislead them with Epic Cat Tactics (TM) and they instead think that I killed poor Maya. The men chase me all the way to the end of a cliff and are surrounding me like a pack of wolves, when a REAL pack of wolves appear and eat all of us alive because they are rare Peruvian Man Eating Wolves.

I drop a saxophone.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I play the saxophone, which is cursed by the ghost of Bleeding Gums Murphy. I then go mad and jump off a bridge.

I drop a stapler.


----------



## The Meme

I staple my self to a bomb, where I bleed to death and explode simultaneously.

I drop a narwhale.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

the narwhale shanks me with a spoon

I drop a kestrel (type of bird of prey)


----------



## Starshine

AHHHH!!! I'm apparently too epic to...*It eats me*  ...get eaten. that hurts... :(

I drop stomach acid.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It turns out to be my stomach acid which you have dropped and have extracted at considerable risk of damage. Seeing as how my stomach acid is seven times more acidic than the average man (even though I am not a man, who cares!), its removal alleviates me. But of course, little known to me or you, Rhonda Scrogginbay, a random woman who has nothing to do with any of us but just happens to be walking by, accidentally slaps the bottle of my stomach acid out of your hand as she whoops and waves to her best friend, Rialle de La Fiandure. It flies into the air and into my eyes, blinding me. I start screaming and running about in disorient when I run into the middle of a road, and a rabid old lady with no name because I am too lazy to keep inventing crazy names mauls me to death with her bag.

I drop bleach.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I pour it in my eyes, going blind, but dieing soon after because I ingested some in the process.

I drop a bowling ball


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

As I enter the game, the bowling ball comes flying down and...lands right in front of me. I then trip over it and land on a jump pad, which sends me flying up in the air, where the kestrel pecks me so hard I come flying down and splatter all over everything, I Wanna Be The Guy-style.

As I fall, I drop my cane. As in walking stick.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

It somehow goes into my throat, and I choke.

I drop Chinese food


----------



## Starshine

I decide I don't like Chinese food, feed it to my cat, and am later gassed out of the room and I get hit by a car... You know, I seem to get hit by stuff a lot.

I drop a pixy stick :D


----------



## Barubu

I eat the pixy stick, get Diabetes, and die of high blood sugar.


 I drop a grain of sand unknowingly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The grain of sand lands in my eye. I scream and run into a man holding a cake. He drops the cake and it splatters on the ground. The man becomes angry and gets ready to beat me to death unless I pay for his cake. I say that I lost all my money to a friend when I bet that he couldn't eat a gallon of mayonnaise, and he did. Unsatisfied, the man asks me to cover for him at the bar where he works. I take the bartender's position, and serve drinks to people in the bar. I drop a glass and the broken glass sticks into my leg. I am then rushed off to the hospital, before I die from losing too much blood. I am put on painkillers, and am "not all there". During the night, I escape, and hide under a bridge. When I wake up in the morning, I have frostbite, and need an arm amputated. A man with a chainsaw says he is a doctor, and begins to cut off my arm. I die from blood loss.

I drop chopsticks.


----------



## Starshine

They somehow come to life and vulcan-nerve pinch my so hard I die. At least it's better than being hit by something.. oh no. * Is hit by brick* ouch...

I drop my cake! (:O Nooooo!!!)


----------



## Barubu

The cake lands on my head. Turns out I'm really allergic to chocolate.

I drop a quarter


----------



## Chief Zackrai

The quarter get lodged in my nose (random, huh?) and I then get it removed surgically. However, when they give me painkillers, I overdose.

I drop a needle. (empty)


----------



## Starshine

It impales my eye. D: or, at least it would have if I didn't have glasses! :D But, then it breaks my glasses so I'm practically blind and I walk into a tree. D:

I drop a log.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The log tumbles to the ground dramatically, like something out of a movie, about to kill me whe- OH EM GEE. Is it a bird, is it a plane, is it a flying squirrel? NO! It's LOOOOGGGGMAAAAAN! And he's come to save me. He does so and catches the log, tossing it several feet away. His super strength is so strong that the log flies all the way to Russia, where it lands atop the Russian president and crushes him. Russia manages to detect that the thrower is from the United States, and proclaims ACTUAL (not Cold) war upon us all. Then without warning, they toss a nuke this way and we all die.

I drop a woman named Rominov Dianiastry.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

She might be classified as a psycho, so she stabs me. Death ensues.

I drop an anvil


----------



## Starshine

The anvil lands in my diet soda, and it turns out someone poisoned it so it burns off my hand when it touches me D:

I drop a stick of dynamite :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I think it is a fancy French candle, so I put it on my birthday cake :D
However, it the explodes in my face.

I drop acid


----------



## Starshine

It falls in my lemonade and burns off my other hand D:

I drop the lemonade, as I no longer posses hands.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I step on the lemonade, causing me to trip off a cliff.

I drop mechanical hands


----------



## Starshine

they come to life and stab me with a fork D:

I drop a spoon...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

IT'S A TINY WOODEN SPOON!!! I try to catch it but Samantha comes past in her wolf-form grabbing it mid-air. She bows playfully wagging her tail expecting me to give chase. I'm stupid and fall for it. We run around for hours before I collapse onto the Sofa from the Silence Game. I spot the karaoke machine and give it a whirl singing the Haruhi Suzamiya theme. Samantha joins in and sings her favourite Naruto theme. We go all night taking it in turns singing theme tunes from several Anime Series'. But then the owner shows up and shoots me for abusing the machine.

I drop my Englishness!


----------



## Starshine

It falls and crushes my head while I'm mad at you because you ruined my turn a karaoke D:

I drop a trophy :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

It falls on my head, giving me a concussion. I somehow then die of random purposes.

I drop air


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It suffocates me due to there being too much meaning I can't breathe!

I drop a Union Jack!


----------



## Starshine

* it hits me in the head* Why is it always me getting hit in the head!

I drop 2,000 anvils >:D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I dodge every single one of them because of how awesome I am, but however I get caught in the aftermath and wind up falling into the earth's crust where I burn...

I drop the Union Jack that I am not taking out of my window 'til the end of the World Cup, not even if I get accused of "racism" because I'm patriotic!

(A Union Jack is an English flag, my country and who I'm supporting as well as Spain and Ireland in the World Cup which starts on Sunday!)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

The flag falls over my head. I then run around, flailing and screaming "GET IT OFF GET IT OFF GET IF OFF AAAAAAAAAGHGHGHGHGHUHUHAAGAGAGUUUAUGH" until I step on that jump pad _again_ and fly downwards into a Ke$ha concert. All of my blood comes out of my ears as I scream and die.

While I was flailing around, I happened to drop a single penny.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

1p can't get you, well, anywhere these days, so I decide, for some inexplicable reason, to go to a casino and start playing Poker, playing hand after hand after hand until I suddenly find myself with £25,000 in chips. I cash these in, however I don't have my passport on me for ID. I decide to go and get it but on my way I randomly, and equally inexplicably, find a Millenium Item wielding nutter who challenges me to a Shadow Duel. Luckily I happen to have my Custom Deck with me and I am thus given a Duel Disk by the thin air next to me, cuz I'm magic like that. My 12 Devas wipe the floor with his sorry behind at least until he plays some God Card I've never seen before. Naturally it even wipes out Zhuqiao and I get sent to the Shadow Realm (I'm having a mixed day today...) where I ultimately die of boredem and hunger.

I drop a box of randomness!!!


----------



## Starshine

It makes me hyper and I run into a tree... I've got to stay away from trees... :(

I drop a tree! :D


----------



## hitmon64

upon closer inspection, the tree is in fact the ugly tree, but it gets horribly angry when I call it that and starts shouting obscenities at me. I back away until I accidentally walk into the path of a little kid on a swing, and his foot connects with the base of my skull, giving me an aneurysm and killing me. I dropped a vase with flowers in it.(I was going to leave it for the tree guy.)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I pick up the vase of flowers and smell them, but I forgot to take my allergy medicine and I sneeze loudly. It attracts the attention of the hornets living in the ground, and I run around screaming and run into the yard of a crazy old man, who then yells "DAMN KIDS!" and whips out a flamethrower. I am cooked, but still alive...until the kestrel smells me and rips little bits off of me and eats them, killing me.

All that is left is my skeleton (which is the next item).


----------



## Starshine

It lands next to me, so I take out my flamethrower, but it burns me :(

I drop my flamethrower, catch it, then drop a kids meal from Burger King :D


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Turns out the kids' meal is from 2001, so when I try the fries, I instantly vomit. I run to the hospital, vomiting all over everything, and then a car way behind me slips over my vomit, drives into the jump pad, and goes flying up. I am now in the waiting room in the hospital, and then, the desk clerk calls my name, and I get into my room...the room the car comes down on.

I drop my IV.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Zero 2362, from our Xbox Live Clan, seeing as due to his collapsed intestines has to be fed through a tube into his stomach, sees this IV and mistakes it for his meds. Seeing as taking them induces no results he starts to pester me for his stupid mistake, me constantly telling him he fails and calling him a baka, until some bleeding heart PC nut sees this as invalid abuse and I wind up having to take care of him for two weeks. Within a couple hours I wind up so sick of his bullcrap boring me with his FanFic stories I wind up smothering him. Unfortunately I wind up getting hanged for this...

I drop the pillow I used to smother him with!


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I pick it up and get attacked by a huge group of angry bald chickens that thought I took their feathers for the pillow and I \ get pecked to death.
I drop a bald chicken


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I watch it coming towards me before it stops, right in front of me for no obvious reason. As we're staring at each other for a while I whip out one my Kunai knives (yes, the Silver Mane ones, that only respond to me, seeing as they're my Ultima Weapon), and cut its head off so damn fast it doesn't even realise its head has even been chopped off. As I walk away armed police surround me and tell me to get on the floor. Unfortunately one of them has a twitchy trigger finger and he opens fire and thus so does everyone else, hence I am, as they say, filled with lead...

I drop that chicken's head...


----------



## Lili

Gags on own vomit after being so utterly disgusted by chicken head.

I drop vomit. Nasty, icky vomit.


----------



## Starshine

I run away from it, and run into a tree. After, I duct tape pillows and cushions to all the trees and hard objects around me so I can't run into anything and get hurt anymore! :D

I drop a slinky!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I spot slinky and go to investigate surrounded by all these hard objects with pillows duct taped to them. The slinky gets a mind of its own and all the pillows dive somehow off of the trees and other hard things and they then hold me down with their soft pillowyness. The slinky then breaks in two and while one half jumps down my throat the other half wraps itself round my throat and because I haven't been on TCoD for a while I get killed in two ways at once as punishment...

I drop soft pillows... Beware!!!


----------



## ...

I begin to have a pillow fight with some random people off the street. One of them, a sociopath, chokes me with flying feathers. 

I drop a pillowcase.


----------



## HotTorchic

I look at the case from all sides, stick my head in and fail to catch anymore air.
I drop my talking meatbun while trying to get the pillowcase off.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The meatbun makes me believe I am insane, so I see a psychiatrist named Janet Jackson.(NO RELATION TO THE SINGER, SHE ALWAYS HAS TO DEAL WITH THAT, UGH!) Miss Jackson has three patients. An old man named Jenkins, a little pyromaniac girl named Sally, and a literally homophobic (as in, he's AFRAID of gay people, doesn't hate, is AFRAID of them) shivering mess named Pierrielle de la Ciera. All of these people have different pill prescriptions and Miss Jackson herself has a very hard job. On one particular evening of today, she accidentally gives me all three of the patients' pills in a bout of confusion. I overdose and die.

I drop a bit of flan.


----------



## HotTorchic

I don't have a clue what the bit of flan is, so I burn it in hopes of getting a nice flame. The flame coming from it is so huge that it burns me alive. 

while burning the flan, I left my darth vader mask behind.


----------



## Enkoe

I pick up the mask and examine it, but it attracts a passing Dragonair that thinks I am a threat to her kingdom and kidnaps me and I am savaged by a Dragonite. I die.

I drop a match that when ignited, opens a portal to the world of PMD 1!


----------



## HotTorchic

I enter the world of PMD 1, not having the slightest clue what it is. It appears to be inhabited by nutters. Being a nutter myself, I become a member of their society. However, the ritual that allows me to become a full member includes fighting the blood elf, who defeats me in one hit. I get teleported to the rebirth point, but it turns out to have flooded and I drown.

As the blood elf searches through the loot I left upon getting defeated, he finds a cube. He decides it's useless and throws it away, for the next poster to find.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

*picks up cube*

It's a cube of solid gold! *runs off to go sell it*

*gets mugged*

As the mugger rifled through all my belongings, he finds my phone, but discards it for the next person to pick up.


----------



## Enkoe

Pickup said Phone and then a Pachirisu snatches it, as I run after it I grab its tail and fall over, the Pachirisu breaks the phone in which I am killed by a Discharge.

I drop a white Pokeblock meant for a Feebas.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm by a lake training my Fire Pokemon to be immune to Water attacks inspecting the white Pokeblock as I don't have any Feebas, but then a baker's dozen Feebas come flying out of the lake shocking Charizard, sending Blaziken flying and leaves Monferno wondering what on earth is going on and I get mauled even though I don't think it's actually possible by loads of Feebas!

I drop my Water Resistence Training Handbook I wrote last week...


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I pick up the handbook and begin to read. I think, "This is boring? I need to learn firsthand!" I jump into the lake and drown.

Before I jumped in, i took of my sunglasses and that's now all that remains of me. I wonder who'll find them...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I find the glasses, and dive in to inform you that the information was intended to make your Fire Pokemon resistent to Water attacks, but I drown in the process, instead...

I drop my PS2 pad (why, I hear you ask, I dunno... It was there...)!


----------



## Enkoe

I pick up the pad and inspect it, but then I am knocked out by Groudon, and squished by an Onix.

I drop my Feebas who is nibbling on a White Pokeblock that would make her evolve.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I notice the Feebas. Right as I walk up to it, it finishes the Pokeblock, and becomes Milotic. It then blasts me with an Ice Beam. 

I end up dropping a piece of paper with the meaning of life written on it.


----------



## Enkoe

I am revived by an Espeon and see the paper with the meaning of life written on it, but my Milotic thinks I'm evil and kills me, and the paper is ripped to shreds.

I drop the Milotic and a Beauty scarf.


----------



## Hogia

*Milotic wraps itself around my neck and chokes me*

*drops her DS stylus*


----------



## Enkoe

Trash my old styler and use the new one, but it turns out my DS is a 3DS and it eats me D:

I drop a sick Pichu


----------



## Missile

The sick Pichu infects me with an uncureable diesese and I die. :3

I shall drop...OVER 9000!!! Mewtwos. Pwned.


----------



## wyoming789

Over 9000 Mewtwos drop a 50 ton rock on my head through telekenises, and said rock kills me.

Before I die, I scream HOLY SH- and my tongue falls out.  Ow.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

*finds tongue on ground*

*there was some sort of disease on it, so I get infected and die*

*drops jacket*


----------



## Enkoe

It falls on me and I suffocate.

I drop a Magikarp dressed like a knight that is level 19 and knows Tackle, Flail, Bounce and Splash.


----------



## Hogia

*Magikarp evolves for some reason and eats my head* D8

*drops a mobius loop made of paper* You can actually make those!


----------



## Enkoe

Studies the loops when a Magikarp falls on my head, killing me D8

I drop my baseball Zubat.


----------



## Hogia

*is conked out by a very solid baseball Zubat*

*drops ╬*


----------



## Enkoe

Exams ╬ when Darkrai emerges from it and kills me DX

I drop Cresselia.


----------



## ...

I go to give the Cresselia a friendly pat on the head. Turns out, the Cresselia was a homophobic Darkrai who was deathly afraid of men and anything that either had or resembled anything along the lines of a hot dog. The Darkrai opens a Void around me and I am sucked in. 

I drop I can haz Larry's hot dog. XP


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The hot dog appears to come to life for unknown reasons and thus I hire a detective named Danny Schmit to figure it out. Danny and I go on an epic quest across five countries but then I realize something... where the heck did Danny and I get all the money to go traveling so much? Suspiciously, I look at Danny and ask him, but it seems Danny is gone before I can ask. Several hot dogs approach me, wearing strange hats with feathers in them. One begins to talk and says: "WHERE'S THE MONEY? YA CAN'T COUGH IT UP, EH?" And thus I am killed by the Hot Dog Mafia because Danny took all his money from them to travel across the world to get me off track of the Hot Dog Mafia Don's son, who happens to be Larry's Hot Dog.

...I drop a long post you probably didn't read.


----------



## Godzilla

I read the long post and die from lawlz.

I drop a banana.


----------



## Hogia

Banana turns out to me made of stone, kills me when it hits my head.

*sets self on fire, ashes fall onto next poster*


----------



## Enkoe

I get covered in ashes, and some fall into my mouth, block my windpipe and my nostrils, and continue to clog up my insides until I am full of ash, then I die.

I drop a Nugget (Pokemon nugget).


----------



## Hogia

I see gold, happyspazz, then die of excitement before I can sell it.

*drops §*

It looks like Unown S!


----------



## Enkoe

The Unown § stares at me blanky. When I poke it, however, it turns into ! Unown, calls on its friends, and they all use Hidden Power and... D8

I drop a Tomato.


----------



## Hogia

*tomato splats on my head*
...

AAAAAAAAAH IT BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURNS

*drops a small peice of paper with ⌡ on it*


----------



## ...

Looks at the piece of paper with the ⌡ on it, and figures out how to get that character into normal text without copy-pasting. I find that there is no way, and I go mad trying, eventually crashing three computers and burning out a modem. Then *pop* goes my mind and I collapse over the monitor, just as a ⌡ pops up on the screen. 

I drop a Fulcrum.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I start to wonder which definition "fulcrum" he meant. Before I could put in much thought, I get blasted by a MiG-29 Fulcrum jet.

Drops own skull.


----------



## Wargle

I pick up the skull and examine it but I'm then arrested for murder and they Execute me.

I drop a Pokéball containing a Sunkern


----------



## Hogia

Sunkern comes out, I try to eat it, but it wedges itself in my throat and I choke to death on a Pokemon that's weak to my type.

*drops *


----------



## Enkoe

I get confused on which way to go, head left, and fall into a quicksand pit D8

Drops a Pokeball containing Azurill.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

*picks up Pokeball and opens it*

*The Azurill apparently had Rabies, and I get infected and die*

*drops a sticky note*


----------



## ...

I notice that the sticky note has a small crinkle on one corner. Being OCD, I simply _must_ fixes it. So I do, and place it neatly up on the wall with a quick memo written on it. Later that night, I feel a strange sensation in my fingertips. I turn on the light to see what's going on, and see that my fingers are being visibly eaten away by the second, apparently from the inside out. As it happens, the sticky part of the sticky note was infested with flesh-eating bacteria. Within the next hour, my hands have been eaten away and as I go to facepalm my stupidity for touching the sticky note in the first place even though I knew that I was going to die somehow in this game, my face is eaten and my brain falls out through my eye sockets. 

I drop my prefrontal cortex.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I pick up the cortex. I then get mobbed by brain-eating zombies, and get my own brain eaten in the process.

Drops the pencil that happened to be in my pocket.


----------



## ...

It's...POINTY!!!! *stabs*

I drop my sanity.


----------



## Wargle

Being insane, I run away from sanity afraid of it and fall off a cliff.

Drops a Pokéball containing a Ditto


----------



## wyoming789

Ditto transforms into me and comits suicide.  Do to the paradox of me watching myself kill myself, I kill myself. (Confusing, I know.)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

I start running around looking for what the last person dropped, and found nothing. In the confusion, I accidentally run off a cliff.

*Drops a Walmart gift card*.


----------



## NismoZ

I use the Walmart gift card to buy a nuclear bomb (yes they sell those at Walmart) and I kill myself with it.

*Drops Game Boy Printer*


----------



## ...

I stand there for a minute, wondering if such a thing even exists. In speculation, I realize that they don't, and that the one in front of me must be a doppelganger of one from a parallel universe. I hack the damned thing to bits with a hatchet, but I miss on one swing and hit myself in the shin. The sheer pain causes me to pass out, and I bleed to death at the same time. 

I drop the hatchet.


----------



## Lili

*hatchet splits my head open when it falls*

*drops brain*


----------



## ...

*Steps on brain* *Slips* *Cracks head open on sidewalk* 

*Drops own brain*


----------



## Lili

Due to already being dead, I am a zombie and I eat it. I then am shot by the Nick guy from Left 4 Dead.

*drops irritable bowel syndrome*


----------



## ...

I quickly toss it at my sister, who gets it and proceeds to go all 2 girls 1 cup on me. DX

I drop a download for Gate to Hades.


----------



## NismoZ

I download it, but it has an exploding virus and my computer explodes.

I drop a Wii.


----------



## Superbird

I play the wii too much and end up with Arthritis, elipsy, and brain damage, making me die a slow, painful death. 

I drop a grain of dust.


----------



## Wargle

I find the grain of dust and show it to neatfreak who has a fricking seizure and then shoot the dust wit ha shotgun, killing me.

I drop an empty shotgun shell.


----------



## ...

I stick my finger inside, curiosity thus getting the better of me. Once inside, I find it nigh impossible to remove my finger from its immediate vicinity. I am forced to cut it off to get it out, but then the wound becomes infected by those flesh-eating bacteria and I die, due to mostly the same causes.

I drop my OCD.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I have somewhat of an obsessive personality anyway to begin with, so the extra obsessiveness (is that a word?) is too much and my brain subsequently explodes with a "NYEH!"!

I drop the idiot with the Hammer who WAS hiding in a Bubble Shield safe from Kiba's gunfire before he popped out and got grenaded and shot!


----------



## Teacher9985

The idiot squishes me.

I drop a bucketful of pencils.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm standing minding my own business beneath the Eifell Tower in Paris, cuz Spain was closed for the day, and they fall from the top of said tower, and thus due to laws of physics and mass and a load of boring other crap that I don't care one squat about, they all impale me and I die from my wounds!

I drop an idea for Dan3.0!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The idea travels long and far, across galaxies, delivered by a woman named Rhonda Laffinkingis. How is she relevant to anything? Trust me, she is. It reaches Dan3.0, a giantic robotic lord of the planet Zeeflan, who looks at the idea, and ponders. The very second that he ponders, however, a Zeeflan Pleéartic, a very small insect that is harmless to the robotic citizens of Zeeflan, attaches itself to Dan3.0, and then as he hands back his approval of the idea, to Rhonda. Rhonda comes back to me to deliver the idea back and I am in glee as I am ABOUT to grab the envelope when SUDDENLY, a Zeeflan Exterminator Bounty Hunter named Carsarski, comes in and shoots many times at the insect which he is after. Luckily, his shots miss and kill Rhonda. As I run away from him, however, I happen to step on a poisonous rattlesnake, which bites me, killing me instantly.

I drop a circle.


----------



## Rex

I try and find the circumference of the circle, and calculate pi to a bajillion places, causing my brain to explode.

I drop an unloaded gun.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I walk by the gun, completely uninterested in it for some reason, because just then, a rollarskating waitress appears and skates in my direction. The waitress tells me that the gun must be delivered to a man simply be the name of U. However, I tell her to go and get a delivery boy, because it's not my job to deliver things. The waitress, in her anger, picks up the gun and tosses it at my head, causing very harsh blunt trauma. I walk up in the hospital, thankfully all right, until I find out that U, the man who wanted the gun, left it by my bedside table, with a note. I look at the note, which says: "This gun will self-destruct in-" KABOOOM! There I lie, dead.

I drop a pair of feet.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Which then fall through the floor, and because I'm having a swab taken from my throat, the foot suffocates me.

I drop a Needler with twenty needles in


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A dude named Fletcher Flecherson grabs the Needler, aims it at me, and says: "I WILL KILL YOU IN THE NAME OF LETT!" And I'm all, hey, I AM Lett. And he's like, oh. He puts it down WHEN SUDDENLY Rhonda Laffinkingis's zombie comes in, angry that I'm STILL not dead despite all these ways I continue to die. She grabs it from Fletcher, who tells her to take it easy. However, she shoots him in her rage with a barrage of needles, and he uses me as a meat shield. The needles are very painful and pierce through my skin, SO painful that I fall over and land atop an angry man eating bear that somehow was there all along. The bear rips me apart and I die.

I drop myself.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I see poor Arylett's carcass and faint, causing me too fall of a cliff, into a river, that leads to a waterfall with sharp rocks at the bottom, and I get skewered.

I drop a ball of rubber bands.


----------



## PokeGhost

Its a hot day and the rubber melts and I die from the toxic fumes.

I drop my cell phone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The cell phone rings, having a ring tone which I cannot hear. However, a man named Jerem Krogginarlski, a guy with unusually good ears, can, because the ring is too high pitched for my hearing. Jerem has a specific brain condition which is triggered by high pitched sounds, and suddenly, his brain condition goes into overdrive. It causes him to lose control of his body as well, his mental functions decreasing. Somehow, it causes him to become a deathly killing machine, and he kills a random woman, then runs off, leaving me relatively unharmed. However, that woman's husband, who did not see Jerem kill her, sees me at the scene of the crime, and in a horrible rage, grabs a child's tricycle and tosses it at me. The tricycle lands on my chest, and suffocates me, until I die.

I drop my shoes.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Um... *shot*

I drop a pint of blood


----------



## PokeGhost

A woman who is waiting in line to buy something at Walmart sees the blood and is disgusted by it and faints, falling on another person, who falls on another person triggering a chain reaction for a short while. Eventually the cashier falls onto the register, and money goes flying everywhere, people rush to get the money, trampling me in the process.

I drop a few locks of my hair.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A detective without a name because I am too lazy to invent one picks up the locks of hair, which are made of some sort of strange pixie sticks dust because that is what Pokeghosts would have as hair. He turns to me, Arylett, Crime Scene Investigator, and I take off my sunglasses badassedly to investigate the locks with my DNA Hunting Tools. I start sniffing the locks of hair because that's totally how I investigate stuff, since I'm apparently a dogwoman of some sort, and then I snort it up my nose on accident. It causes me to become high, and in my irrational state of mind, I start hallucinating that demons are attacking me and crawling all over me. I try to attack the demons, actually attacking myself, and then grab a large and giantic sword from the crime scene whilst my partner watches haplessly and tries to stop me. However, I impale the largest demon, which really, just ends up me impaling myself, and I die.

I drop a pen.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I stab myself in the throat.

I drop a puppet


----------



## PokeGhost

I find a puppet on the ground, it seems to cry "I want to be a real boy!" but I disregard the strange occurrence because I was probably high because apparently my pixie stix hair has hallucinogenic effects. The puppet turns into an evil malevolent voodoo puppet of sorts, and starts speaking in tongues. It them attacks my head, but instead vaporizes in the toxic chemicals that make up me, PokeGhost *Evil Laugh*, but then I read Aryletts comment and die and look at her with poorly drawn eyes.

I drop my sense of smell.


----------



## Missile

I just sudenly seem to die somehow from another persons' sense of smell. D:

I drop a piano. A VERY. HEAVY, AND SPIKY PIANO.

Have fun. :D


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> I just sudenly seem to die somehow from another persons' sense of smell. D:
> 
> I drop a piano. A VERY. HEAVY, AND SPIKY PIANO.
> 
> Have fun. :D


I get out of the way, then begin playing it and I bleed to death out of my fingers.

I drop my bloody fingers.


----------



## PokeGhost

While walking in the grand canyon, a guy drops bloody fingers. I observe them for a minute, then walk by, without realizing I walked off the grand canyon. 

I drop a blue's clue


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I pick up the clue. And then... WILD STEVE APPEARED! Me and Steve duke it out for a few moments, and after I defeat him, he tells me his life story. I don't really listen to it because it involves lots of snorting Pokeghost's crackhair and going to rehab. We keep picking up clues until it starts to piece together one thing: Steve must ____. The clues were left by a murderer and we are at the crime scene. Me being an epically badass dogwoman investigator that I am, I get out my sunglasses as I'm about to examine the final clue, HOWEVER though... it seems the murderer put a tiny bomb on my sunglasses and they explode. Then I die.

I drop the colour purple.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Vukoon dies because he despises the color purple, since it is the color of the aliens that tried to kill him, and so he draws out his Energy Sword (which isn't actually his, Minors don't get Energy Swords) and slashes at it, but the color purple is actually a mirror and the energy sword bounces off it and hits Vukoon in between the eyes.

He drops a can of yellow paint. With spikes on the bottom and an exploding paint brush taped to the side.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Um... *gets hit in the head with a random spiky paint can, that then explodes for some inexplicable reason*

I drop my headless body.


----------



## ...

Onoez it be a corpse.

OWAIT ITS WORSE IT'S A _DEAD_ CORPSE *shot*

I drop a napkin with some cookie crumbs on it.


----------



## Hogia

I accidentally inhale the crumbs, which seem to have traces of 'crackhair' on them. I get high and jump off a cliff, but I go yeep and get impaled on a large rock. Ouch.

I drop some of Phoenix Wright's hair


----------



## Rex

I pick up the hair, and Phoenix himself come up to me and snatches back his hair/wig and places it on his head. He then shoots me in the head.

I drop a playing card.


----------



## River

I get a papercut and stumble backwards off a cliff in shock.

I drop a tomato.


----------



## Teacher9985

I pick said tomato up, inspecting it and declaring it safe to eat. I then place it in my soup, which I eat. I then get yelled at by my mother, who says soup is bad. I get an Emo-Fail and go on strike towards tomatoes. I am then run over during the race to the supermarket to crush the tomatoes.


----------



## PokeGhost

I pick up a void of nothingness, and by doing so, the very lack of anything in this void, including the Space-Time Continuum, corrupts my mind because a lack of space-time in a point is impossible, but happens right in front of my eyes. The void seems to tantalize me and hypnotizes me and coaxes me into the void. I walk into the void and cease to exist.

I drop my depth perception.


----------



## ...

FUCK I CAN'T SEE *falls in hole*

I drop the SIM card to my phone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The SIM card is actually a weapon of the Secret Agent Sim, who is also a Sim in the Sims game. He manipulated your mind into making you drop the card, so that I would pick it up, and implanted it into your phone to make it think it was yours. As I pick up the card, Agent Sim knows that I am the Chosen Flamey Woman Thing, and that somehow I have the ability to bring him to real life instead of inside of The Sims where people always make him do ridiculous things and laugh at his pain. So I pick up the card and I am sucked into The Sims whilst Secret Agent Sim, in his glee and revenge, kills me in The Sims by turning off Free Will and making me drown myself in the pool.

I drop a peanut.


----------



## River

It turns out that the peanut is actually an alien that exterminates me by forcing peanuts down my throat until I fall backwards off a cliff.

I drop my singature banner.


----------



## Anomaly 54

A bunch of fire types drop out of nowhere. A bunch of fighting types counter, however Blaziken, Monferno, Combusken and Infernape all sit around chatting, and as such get burned to crisps. I also get killed. 

I drop a void of nothingness.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

In the void I see a light. It turns out to be an oncoming train, which runs me over.

I drop a copy of "Infinity on High" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Anomaly 54

The music falls into the ammo slot for the needler, giving the Needler infinite ammo and making the user (me) high. Unfortunatly I shoot myself with the Needler accidently and blow up.

I drop a Needler


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I find myself in Halo Reach Firefight SURROUNDED by Covie's!!! Unable to get to the Needler I resort to my trusty combo of Battle Rifle in one hand and DMR in the other (cuz, Wynaut?) and I start blasting away!!! After 5 straight hours they eventually get the idea that I'm a fricking GOD, and the Covies being zealots (hence the name "Covenant") start to worship me! Now free of being shot at I go to claim the Needler, unfortunately I let my guard down for 1 second and get assassinated by Daffy Duck (for no better reason than "Wynaut?")! I drop the Needler (again) along with my DMR and Battle Rifle! (Oh, and piece of advice, if I have a DMR, worry!)


----------



## Lili

I am impaled by all of the needles on said Needler.  I drop the needles.


----------



## zeKieranator

I dodge the needles, and use them to create the world's largest matchstick figurine. However, the former record holder is jealous, and destroys the sculpture, killing me in the process.

I drop the shattered remains of a 1:100 pink replica of the White House.


----------



## Hogia

A needle gets up my nose and impales my brain.

I drop a car.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I decide to go driving through the countryside, but however while going down the M1, I get pulled over and the copper gets very suspicious about my having a pink 1:1000 scale of the White House in my boot (shouldn't that be the "Pink House", then?) and I get taken to the local copshop where I become a Prison Bitch, wherein I contract HIV and AIDS, from which I, well, die! (Bit anticlimatic, I know...) In fact, I drop said anticlimax!


----------



## HotTorchic

I take said anticlimax and desperatelly try to turn it into a climax. I keep trying and trying, but nothing works. I can't sleep, thinking over ways of turning that anticlimax into a climax. I even start to forget to eat, which eventually causes me to starve to death. And the anticlimax is still an anticlimax. 

I leave my memoires.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick up these memoires, thinking of them as SOMETHING to read! Unfortunately they don't take very long for me to read, so I wind up on another quest for something to read which takes me to an old abandoned bookshop by the name of Mumbo-Jumbo (thank you, my own work)! Inside I find all sorts of books on ancient cults and rituals! Out of curiosity I take them and start reading them until I start to have wierd dreams putting me into theropy! Unfortunately these start to drive my theropist insane forcing him to blow his own brains out with a nail gun in the middle of an aisle in B&Q, thus the police come for (again), and I wind up yet again being held in jail in which I am another prison bitch and I wind up contracting HIV and AIDS, thus killing me... I drop occult books! Beware...


----------



## PhaRaoH

The books drop open in front of me, so as I kneel down to read them, something grabs me, pulling me into the pages and trapping me within them


----------



## SonicNintendo

...They stole my soul in there.  As such, I'm shoved out of the wretched books, leaving my dead body to drop helplessly down the side of the Empire State Building...


----------



## HotTorchic

I see the body. Since I read too many necromancing novels, as well as having a necromancer as idol, I look up as many spells for reseructing dead people as possible, and use them all on the body. It rises, but as I do my victory dance, the zombie gets pissed at me and breaks my neck. Since it's killed its master, it colapses.
So now there's two bodies.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Hungry, I go cannibalistic and flame-broil the bodies to tender, juicy perfection.  And then I die because the zombie was never killed, so it ripped my heart out.

It ALWAYS ends blatantly.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I find your heart and mistake it for a cookie. (don't ask why.) Upon eating it, I enrage a passing Mamoswine for some reason, which tramples me to death. 

I drop all my dreams of becoming a video game programmer.


----------



## HotTorchic

Even though I have those dreams as well, I'm not gonna realise them just for the sake of being mean. Once I die after becoming a famous video game programmer, I get sent to heaven, but they find out I did a mean thing to your dead memory, and they drop me to hell instead. 

While falling, you can see one of my famous video games drop on your head.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick this game up and take it home as it conveniently plays on my console! I become hooked trying to complete it and write a guide for it at the same time! However I get so enthralled in it I kinda forget to eat, drink or even go to the toilet, and I thus end up catching up indescrbable diseases, thus causing my organs to systematically fail, first leaving me a vegetable, before killing me slowly with no song! (I wonder who'll get the reference?)

I drop a book of organ-oriented diseases!


----------



## Lili

I catch the diseases and curse you on my deathbed before I die.

I drop a curse.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

And this said curse goes straight upon me, wreaking all sorts of havoc, and eventually forcing me to kill myself.

I drop, some pies.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I gorge myself on said pies, making myself incredibly obese (almost as though I'm either Scottish), and somehow find myself at some Spanish bull run, unfortunately as I am incredibly obese, I cannot outrun the bulls and wind up being stuck by several bulls, knackering my internal organs in the process (I can see a pattern emerging here...)!

I drop a steak knife!


----------



## Lili

A steak knife?  Do I really need to explain how I die by this?  *sigh* Fine.

*impaled through face*

*drops Lemonades*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I use my gravity gun to take the lemonade from the distance and drink it. I then try to crush the can on my head with the gravity gun and end up driving it through my brain.

I drop the gravity gun.


----------



## Zero Moment

The gravity gun explodes and creates a black hole. 'Nuff said.
I drop a black hole.


----------



## Lili

*gets sucked into black hole*

*drops ponies*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Is killed by the stupid ponies*
*Drops Pwnyta, which it and Rapwndash are the only cool horses. Besides Ranger horses.*


----------



## Lili

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Pwnyta, which it and Rapwndash are the only cool horses.


You're correct.  Or course they're awesome.  They're horses.  However, ponies are better.

*gets trampled to death by them*

*drops booger*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The booger happens to come out of the nose of Frim Spalonkings, a famous secret agent who is very protective. I step on it as I continue on my merry way, not knowing what would be... until I am confronted by him. It turns out that the booger actually was the world's most important booger for curing several fatal diseases and I had ruined it. He pushes me in front of a bus, which swerves out of my way. I laugh at him as I walk backwards and then fall off a cliff and die.

I drop a tissue.


----------



## Lili

I wipe my face with the tissue, only to break out horribly and end up having to go to the hospital for severe treatment.  I then die three hours later while from all the blood leaving my body through a zit I popped.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

The blood drowns me....?

I drop a Root Fossil.


----------



## Shaymin0000

Cannot comprehend the awesome colors and goes insane from the revelation.

Drops GLaDOS


----------



## Zero Moment

*Head explodes from the pure awsomeness of GLaDOS singing Still Alive*
*Drops my weird dream about Gamestop*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Is allergic to dream and dies from rubbing against chest.

  Drops a Mango.


----------



## SonicNintendo

I ate the mango, but it was secretly a bomb and I 'sploded.

I dropped a baby.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

The baby was secretely a bomb so I 'sploded.

I dropped a bomb.


----------



## speedblader03

Turns out, said bomb is huge, so I am crushed under it. (I refuse to be predictable)

*Drops diamond pickaxe*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I start to juggle several of them together, as I can suddenly do that even though I absolutely detest the circus! Unfortunately I'm not watching where I am going and wind up being squished by a piano on the head! (I refuse to be predictable)

I drop my Ancient Mew Card I got when I went to see the second movie!


----------



## Zero Moment

It turns out that the card was fake, and was made of steel and had razor sharp edges. It fell out of a plane, reached maximum velocity, and sliced me neatly in half.
I drop your mom.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Yo momma so fat that she crushed me like Yami's piano. (I am generally predictable).

I drop a ping pong ball.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Turns out the Ping Pong ball was actually lady gaga in a disguise, and so I got overflowed and trampled by a herd of paparazzi.

I drop a hope for change.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The hope for change manages to get into a famous politician, who raises his hands shouting "CHANGE CHANGE CHANGE!" However, everyone sees him as a deranged lunatic, except for me, who believes in his hope for change. Or so he thinks... I actually believe that he wants monetary change, and toss money at him, thinking he's a deranged hobo. The politician snaps, or rather, attempts to snap my spine. But he doesn't have enough strength to do that, so instead, he uses his politicianary powers to rouse up the entire populace against me, telling them that I have a special and contagious disease that cannot be cured and will kill them all if I'm allowed to live. The mob rallies together, voting for him as he quickly climbs up to the top of the political ladder. In doing so, he actually thanks me and decides to convince them not to kill me. Ironically, the ones who had obeyed him for so long turn on him. In the chaos of them turning on the politician, I run away seemingly unscathed... until the politician's wife shows up and murders me in revenge. So I die.

I drop Lady Gaga.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Turns out Lady Gaga was actually a ping pong ball in disguise so a swallowed it and choked. But a (female) lifeguard saves me in time. But unfortunately for me, the lifeguard was a blob of concentrated penicillin in disguise, which i am allergic to, so eh. I died.

  I drop a speedo.


----------



## Lili

A fat man walks along and puts on said speedo before strutting around the town in it.  I see him and claw out my eyes in disgust, and I bleed to death, completely blind and horrified.

I drop my eyes.


----------



## Zero Moment

Belle's eye looked delicious, so I 8 them. Unfortunately, they were secretly a bomb, so I 'sploded.
I drop Umbra, my über kawaii Litwick.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Unfortunately people mistake him for one of Marik's Rare Hunters (or Steves), and I wind up being press-ganged into Dueling him, being one of the few Duelists on TCoD! I underestimate him insanely and wind up nearly losing, before pulling out the biggest comeback you have ever seen and thus my victory sends him to the Shadow Realm! Unfortunately my archrival I got on Monday in the shape of another Red-Eyes fan, and our Duel ends up going on for hours and I wind up running out of energy before I can make my big move, and he beats me, which upsets me hugely as I'm tumbling into the deep dark of the Shadow Realm!

I drop my favourite card, Red-Eyes Black Dragon!


----------



## Zero Moment

It was secretly a bomb, so I 'sploded. (I refuse to be unpredictable)
I drop Tesla, my Tynamo.


----------



## Lili

I die from cuteness overload when Tesla falls into my arms.

I drop a fish.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I die. I just die. Seriously it has nothing to do with the fish, I just die. For the hell of it.

I drop a repetitive sentence


----------



## Zero Moment

It was secretly a bomb, so I 'sploded. I died for typing that sentence again.
I drop a Nugget, which coincidentally sells for 10,000 Poké to a man in a Pokémon Center in (I think) Driftveil City.


----------



## Lili

I sell the Nugget and become insanely rich.  I then become a pompous jerk and think that money can buy everything and someone gets fed up with me so that they kill me.

I drop pompousness.


----------



## Zero Moment

It materializes in pom-pom form, and then falls into my mouth, thus suffocating me.
I drop a call.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Your iPhone falls on my foot.  I hold my foot, trip and fall down a sewage pipe, where I'm eaten alive by alligators (i don't know).

I drop...well I tripped and fell.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm jus walking along minding my own business, when suddenly some wazzack falls onto me and we both take a tumble off a cliff, only cos it's been ages since anyone died cos of a cliff based tumble!

I drop old causes of death that haven't been used in ages!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*spontaneously combusts*

I dropped my DSi


----------



## Zero Moment

I take your dropped DSi, become extremely excited, and trade ALL of my Pokemon to White.
But then, the battery of White dies, and I charge then turn on the game, only to find out that all of my Pokemon are gone. ALL OF THEM.
I become insane, sneak into someones house at night, and get my head blown off by the owner's shotgun.
I drop my unrecognizable head.


----------



## sv_01

I see the head, close my eyes because it's ugly (nothing personal - you said unrecognizable, right?) and get killed by a car.

I drop a hairclip.


----------



## Zero Moment

The hairclip reaches terminal velocity, and, when I am looking skyward, plunges through my eye and into my brain, thus killing me instantly.
I drop Regigigas (out of a plane)


----------



## mewtini

...this thread is funny AND disturbing. Anyway.
Regigigas gets upset at me for saying its call sounds like a banjo, and uses Superpower on me. And I spontaneously die.
I drop...um...I DROP MY LAPTOP!


----------



## Zero Moment

I try to install Starcraft II on the laptop, but it explodes in my face.
I drop LOTSA SPAGHETTI.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I suddenly decide I'm Italian and decide to serve up some of mama's recipe spaghetti bolognase! Only for the Mafia to decide they don't like my pretending to be Italian and then give me some concrete shoes and make me sleep with the fishes!

I drop concrete shoes!


----------



## MentheLapin

I dodge the concrete shoes, thus changing my fate. Then I explode.

I drop some coins off the Empire State Building.


----------



## mewtini

I find the coins, which remarkably are 100,000 dollar apiece coins! Woohoo! I spend it on several videogames, and die from my eyes burning out and walking around blind and falling off of the Sears building.
I drop a Wii console and remote.


----------



## Glace

I get trampled to death by Wii-obsessed freaks.

I drop a rock, some paper, and scissors


----------



## mewtini

I dodge it, and cut out a rock, a rectangle of paper, and scissor shapes. I get a paper cut and bleed to death.
I drop scissors.


----------



## Glace

-Turns into paper- GAH! -Gets cut in hald-

I drop key lime pie


----------



## mewtini

I eat the pretty key lime pie, and die of the utter tastiness.
I drop a CD-ROM.


----------



## Glace

The colors flash in my eyes and I die in a seizure. 

I drop a coconut.


----------



## mewtini

I dodge it and it cracks, and then I drink the juice. In a bad rare twist, the coconut milk is poisonous.
I drop a razor blade.


----------



## Zero Moment

The coconut falls into a fire. The milk evoporate, and builds up until it EXPLODES, piercing my brain with one of the shards.
I drop a seizurekernel.


----------



## Glace

I die from search overload. And witha BING! I die.

I drop some sugar.


----------



## Hogia

A grain of it gets in my eye and I overreact, falling over things and eventually falling off a cliff.

I fall on the next poster.


----------



## Glace

I slap you, but unfortunately back away and get hit by a car.

I drop my soul.


----------



## Zero Moment

Your soul eats mine.
I drop Glace's bloated soul.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm on a swing with my nephew, ignoring the fact we're not even in the same part of Yorkshire, it lands on me and I wind up being absorbed into the soul, which now has the same texture and consistency as a brain! My nephew flies through the air and lands on the soul/brain thus making it omnomnom me!

I drop my uncle status!


----------



## NightGhost

I die of complete and udder confusion and my head goes pop

I drop Justin beiber(on fire)


----------



## Zero Moment

My head explodes from the awesomeness.
I drop another seizurekernal.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I watch for half an hour apparently unaffected, while other people come along to see what I'm watching until I'm literally surrounded by dead bodies! Undertakers come to take the bodies away including me, even though I'm not dead! They stick me in a freezer where I freeze to death!

I drop a hypnotised state!


----------



## Zero Moment

The hypnotised Texas falls on my faec.
I drop a Copper Giclops.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Copper Giclops looks seriously sad to me so I try to cheer him up by inviting him to the Manga night but he jus makes everyone upset, so they blame me for making them all depressed and I start to get chased by Otakus with pitch forks through Leeds city centre in the middle of Sunday afternoon and finally get chased all the way to the River Aire where I am tied and drowned for crimes against cheeriness!

I drop pitch forks held by a mob of angry Otakus!


----------



## Zero Moment

Stabbed through eye.
Drop Bec Noir.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Bec Noir fell on one end of a see-saw, the other end of which was being held down by a beam, which was pushed up, disturbing a bowling ball on a shelf, which rolled to the other end and fell in a bucket on a string, which dropped to the floor. The other end was attached to the trigger of a gun, which went off, shooting through a second rope which was suspending an anvil, which in turn fell and crashed through the floor. I walked through with a large stack of books, fell into the hole and split my skull on the anvil.

I drop a large pile of books.


----------



## Glace

The books' endless information turns me into a psychopath, so I commit suicide.

I drop a scarecrow.


----------



## Zero Moment

The scarecrows end up to be from Doctor Who and they kill me.

I drop Disc 2.


----------



## mewtini

I get slashed in half from the disc edge :c

I drop a box labeled "SOMETHING EPIC".*

*it also has a fragile label on it too.


----------



## Superbird

In the box turns out to be the biggest. freaking. glass sculpture the world has ever seen. And me, being the klutz I am, accidentally knock it over. It falls right on top of me and shatters.

And I leave my dead body for the next guy.


----------



## Glace

The dead body, (Bones time, baby :D) falls right before me on my scientific table, where the body, after decomposing for weeks, explodes in my face, causing me to vomit uncontrollably. I become dehydrated and die a few hours later due to dehydration.

I drop my vomit.


----------



## Time Psyduck

In dodging the vomit I fall of an inconveniently placed cliff and die.

I drop the device that restrains a powerful monster.


----------



## sv_01

It breaks and the monster kills me.

I drop my sweatshirt.


----------



## Glace

The sweat burns my eyes out, causing me to fall into the road and get run over 143 times.

I drop a sticker.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I decide to start collecting the stickers but nobody sells "Nerp Moo Cacaw" Sticker packs so I decide to hold up Deagostini to try and get them to start selling these stickers! Somehow, I succeed without getting shot by armed police, but unfortunately Deagostini being Deagostini, people get annoyed at their poor customer service and so by somehow getting my personal information they hunt me down and string me up and burn me inside of a giant wooden statue thing, straight out of the Wicker Man, with pretty much the same ending... I burn alive inside of it in case you don't know!

I drop the catchphrases of three of the ANBU Clan's Big 4


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I go ''WTF?!'' and I blow up.

I drop Barack Obama's pantis.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A hoard of people rush to get them and trample me to death.

I drop a set of tongues.


----------



## Glace

They all reject my cooking, so Ileave in frustration only to be hit by a train.

I drop a twinkie.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Someone picks up the twinkie, and eats it. They get ill, and thus miss a day of work, and as they work as a bus driver, the bus they would drive doesn't run. Because of this, the next bus is full, which means I can't get on it. As a result, I am still at the bus stop when a bomb goes off there and kills me.

I drop a bus ticket.


----------



## Mendatt

I pick up the bus ticket and walk across the street to get to the bus stop, but the bus runs over my foot and I die in an overdramatic manner but get cut short when I get run over by a car.

I drop dead.


----------



## Time Psyduck

I catch Dead, and send her on her way. Unfortunately, her overprotective older brother Death comes along and kills me.

I drop a watch.


----------



## Aletheia

Disc 2 is scratched beyond repair, preventing me from playing through Phantasmagoria. I die.

I drop a potato.


----------



## Mendatt

It lands on my head and I fall into the ocean. 

I drop air.


----------



## Aethelstan

I mistake it for poison and don't breath it in. I die of asphyxiation.

I drop a dud atomic bomb.


----------



## Time Psyduck

The bomb falls through a ripple in space-time and becomes live. It then detonates and annihilates me.

I drop a cockroach.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cockroaches make my skin crawl (even though I'm supposed to be a man, way to show my manliness...), so I run away in order to escape it, only I'm not watching where I'm going and wind up falling off a cliff!

I drop the lyrics to "Boom, Boom Boom!"!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The lyrics drop at me feet, and I bend to pick them up, they explode in my face three times

I drop a Death Note


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Shinigami comes to watch over me as I suddenly think I'm Light Yagami and decide to only use the Deathnote to punish criminals, but soon end up finding the world's best detective on my case, who sends an FBI agent to investigate me, whose fiancé, after I get him to kill all the other FBI agents assigned to my case, holds a gun to my girlfriend's head in an art museum, which I then use to gain sympathy so I can get on the Investigation Team so I can get close to the detective so I can use the Deathnote on him, before a fan who also has a Deathnote makes a deal for the Shinigami Eyes makes their presence known! I start to think this sounds an awful lot like a film plot before letting my guard down, thus meaning the detective catches onto the fact I'm the one who's been punishing criminals, and thus I get sentenced to death!

I drop a Japanese movie, animé and Manga!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I see all three, but the manga and anime being things I've seen, I overlook them and pick up the movie. As I take it home and place it in my laptop, it turns out to be the video from the ring. As I haven't seen the ring, I watch the video through and shortly after, my phone rings. Seven days after which, I die mysteriously

I drop Christian's jacket


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The ferret that jus so happens to be hiding in my pocket comes out and starts to terrorise everyone with her small white furriness! This displeases lots of people so they end up picking the pitch forks and flaming torches once more! Then, I decide to dive into the River Aire, to save them the trouble of hunting me down!

I drop a small white furry terror!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The small furry terror sits at the side of the road and distracts me enough with its cuteness that I fail to see or hear a truck coming for me at 70mph...

I drop a level 19 magikarp with 1 exp left before it levels up


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I give it an EXP. Share and enter a battle! The Magikarp through insane fortune only earns 1 EXP, thus levelling him up to Lv 20, and thus he kills us all!

I drop this ferret whose had her fur dyed yellow!

(If you could have seen her attacking the velcro on my bag strap, you'd understand)


----------



## Time Psyduck

I wash the dye from the ferret, and put it back where it belongs. I then walk outside and a bridge falls on my head.

I drop a key.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Krazoa's pet velociraptor comes and brings it to her as we are talking, unfortunately I get destracted by the fact it's bringing her YET ANOTHER KEY!!! I start to walk away, eyes closed, and walk out into the middle of the road and get hit and killed by a bus!

I drop the moral of the story for the last death! Time's, that is, not mine!


----------



## Glace

The moral of the story contaminates my brain, so I become a psychopath. When I try to escape from the facility I am contained in, I fall from the highest window into the toolshed containing tons of sharp tools.

I drop a piece of paper that's blank.


----------



## Time Psyduck

I pick up the paper, look at it, and seeing it's empty head to a nearby bin. On my way I get run down by a motorcyclist who came round a corner without slowing down.

I drop a motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Sypl

I choke on the helmet.

I drop a radioactive poison bomb.


----------



## Time Psyduck

I go to the moon to get away from the bomb, but I trip and crack my helmet open, causing me to asphyxiate.

I drop a thesaurus.


----------



## Glace

It hits my head, causing me to stumble into a well.

I drop a bucket.


----------



## Zero Moment

As I try to get away from the object of borderline pornography, I am smashed by my lusis.

I drop aforementioned object of borderline pornography.


----------



## Time Psyduck

I ignore it and carry on, which unfortunately causes me to arrive at the end of the street just in time to be caught in a drive-by shooting.

I drop a bag of shopping.


----------



## Hogia

It lands on my head, knocks me out and my head hits the ground hard.

I fall on the next poster for no apparent reason.


----------



## Superbird

You fall into me and imbalance me, which causes me to fall into the conveniently placed bottomless pit with spikes at the bottom *points to your left*, dropping a penny in the process.


----------



## zeKieranator

The penny appears above the Empire State Building and falls to the ground, hitting me on the head.

Fortunately, as proven by Mythbusters, this does not kill me, but does knock me off my feet and into traffic.

Fortunately, I land on top of the car, sustaining only minor injuries, and a free ride. However, due to the fact that I am blocking the driver's view, they swerve over and crash into a building.

Fortunately, it was a long enough car that I was freed from injury. I climb off of the car, and walk across the street to the donut store, where I order a donut that happens to be poisonous.

Fortunately, the poison does not kill me, but it does make me sick, so I rush to the bathroom, and I find that someone has locked the door behind me and filled the room with poisonous gas.

Fortunately, this does not kill me either, but it does knock me out, and I fall into the toilet and drown.

I drop a half-eaten poisonous donut.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Some random guy tuts at the dropped doughnut, and not paying any attention to his surroundings, turns and shoves me under a bus.

I drop a pair of glasses.


----------



## Lili

I put on the glasses and go blind because they are not my prescription, and I stumble off of a cliff.

I drop a television set.


----------



## Time Psyduck

The television set lands next to me, and then promptly smashes, causing the glass to cut me. I go to hospital to have it all removed and proceed to die of MRSA.

I drop a plate of hospital food.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm given said plate, which only has 3 Brussels sprouts on it! Unfortunately for me, I'm not my brother so I refuse to eat said sprouts! Unfortunately, the hospital, not realising I'm not even a patient so I don't technically need them to feed me! But seeing as they're having none of it they shove the sprouts down my throat thus causing me to choke on them!

I drop a Twirl Bar, the sell-by-date on which seems to be 18:34 (that's 25 to 7 if you don't understand the 24 Hour Clock)!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I find this Twirl bar, and see the date, or rather time. I eat it anyway and several hours later, I die from food poisoning.

I drop an iron trowel


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I dodge the towel at the last second only for it to land on my foot! I go hobbling into the street before being hit by a car! I survive and get taken back to the same hospital where I was before! I run out and get hit by the same car again this time I get sent flying into a bus, right outside the world's worst positioned hospital!

I drop a drink, cuz I was thirsty before I ran out of the hospital!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The drink hits my head and bursts open. Fortunately, it's nothing dangerous. Just water. Unfortunately, water reacts with my skin causing minor burns that are rather irritating. I go to find a store that sell cream to treat the reaction, and forget to concentrate on where I'm walking. As a result, I fall down and open man hole and brake my neck and spine.

I drop the empty bottle


----------



## Zero Moment

The empty bottle is full of gasses that combust on contact with air. It falls on my head, breaking open.

I drop a fireball.


----------



## PhaRaoH

The fireball zooms in my direction, just missing me but sets my clothes alight. I panic and start flailing about all over the place and die from severe burns.

I drop my silver dagger


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick it up in haste in order to defend myself from Callum wielding my Silver Mane Kunai only I don't realise and wind up having my throat slashed...

I drop a rematch!


----------



## Lili

I get killed in said rematch.

I drop candy~


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I discover a bar of chocolate and decide to start eating it, not sure of what "candy" is! Some randomer (Samantha, no doubt) jumps out behind me covering my eyes and saying "Guess who"! I swallow the bar too quickly and wind up choaking to death on it!

I drop a game of "Guess who"!


----------



## darklight2222

I take the game of "Guess Who?" and play it with the devil. Sadly, I lose, so I lose my soul.

I drop my soul.


----------



## Lili

Your soul contaminates mine.  I get sick and die.

I drop forty bottles of shampoo in a grocery bag.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I drink them all and use the bag to suffocate myself.

I drop a samurai sword.


----------



## Spatz

Honorable scuicide o save family from disgrace.

I drop a Bat-Leth.


----------



## sv_01

I go to the DS9 holosuite to try out one of Worf's programs but the safety protocols are off and the monsters kill me.

I drop a Bajoran commbadge.


----------



## DarkHydra

The commbadge hits my head and I run off a cliff in my lunacy from losing my last remaining braincells.

I drop a X-wing


----------



## SquishierCobra

It crushes me

Throws down a Grenade


----------



## Lili

You threw a grenade.  'nuff said.

*throws down some famous rapper*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I get along jus fine with Eminem, he even teaches me how to rap more effectively! I wind up becoming the new big name in Hip-Hop, but real Hip-Hop, not that stupid modern, er, version! Like all rappers from the time I'm emulating I wind up getting a gun, only to get shot ultimately, and I wind up getting the same fame as most megastars these days: I'm more famous in death than I ever was in life!

I drop 7 Platinum Albums! Why 7, Wynaut 7!?


----------



## Lili

The Platinum albums have bladed edges.  I get chopped into pieces.

I drop a chocolate milkshake from Wendy's.


----------



## Zero Moment

I dip my spicy chicken nuggets in the shake and eat it, only to realise 15 minutes later that the shake was spiked with atroquine.

I drop a metric shitton of Wendy's spicy chicken nuggets.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I try to avoid it like the plague, but then the cliché police come and beat me to within an inch of my life! As they are about to leave, one of them trips over me, thus doing me in!

I drop a call to the cliché police!


----------



## SquishierCobra

They shoot me.

I summon RAYQUAZA


----------



## Chief Zackrai

He eats me.

I drop a cliff.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I jump off it

I drop a noose


----------



## Coroxn

I try to lasso a horse, but when the rope ties round it's neck it runs off and I am dragged along to my death.

I drop Sensible Shoes.


----------



## magnemite

The shoes make my walking sensible, thus making my upper body fall over onto pavement, busting my head over.

I drop a grain of rice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

A starving peasant fights me for it, and ends up stabbing me with a switchblade.

I drop a lightbulb.


----------



## The Omskivar

That lightbulb was s symbol of my intelligence; having shattered the lightbulb above my head, you have corrupted every piece of knowledge in my brain and i curl up in the fetal position until I drown in my own drool.

I score a slam dunk


----------



## Starship Trooper

The basketball hoop you used was an unstable one on a roof. It comes loose, falls 30 stories, and hits me in the head.

I drop a gasoline can.


----------



## Loffyglu

I catch the gasoline can and proceed to pour it all over myself. Having conveniently been carrying around a matchbox, I light a match and drop it on my head. Let the burning to death commence.

I drop a pill jar.


----------



## Coroxn

I shatter it over my hand, and drop the harmless pills.


----------



## Light

I ingest every last pill, which turned out to be antidepressants, convince myself I can fly, and jump off a building.

I drop my computer.


----------



## Zero Moment

I get addicted to porn, but they bankrupt me over time and I get depressed.
I jump off a building.
I drop aformention building.


----------



## Light

I suicide bomb the two story building.

I drop a magikarp.


----------



## Zero Moment

It Splashes.

I drop OVER 9000 megatons of activated Hydrogen bombs.


----------



## Coroxn

Each one misses me. I realise there must be a God, and join a church, where I am killed b atheist Zombies.


----------



## Luxcario

I get killed by the zombies, too.
I drop a zombie.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fires off several Kamehamehas at the horde of zombies, but unfortunately several get through and start to omnomnom me...

I drop me, now a zombie! Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Monoking

Zombie eats me (my worst fear!)  i drop a roll of duct tape.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I gag myself with it and suffocate.

I throw a Keyblade.


----------



## Monoking

I don't know what a keyblade is, google it, and die from google plus syndrome.
I drop officer jenny.


----------



## Zero Moment

She cuffs me.
"I CAN BREAK THESE CUFFS," I say.
"You can't break those cuffs," she says.
"RAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!" I say, and my head explodes.

I drop These Cuffs


----------



## Monoking

They wrap around my neck and choke me. 
I drop a dewgong.


----------



## Dar

it flattens me. period.

I drop Jack Black in Kung Fu Panda form


----------



## Monoking

Flattens ME.
I drop a joltik.


----------



## DarkAura

Shocks me....from ADORABLE CUTENESS! X3

I drop a Charmander


----------



## Monoking

charmander flamethrowers me in face
i drop... princess peach.


----------



## Dar

i grab her and mario pwnz me

i drop pizza


----------



## Monoking

I burn my face with hot, yet, delicious cheese.
mmm..
oh yeah, i drop a qwerty.


----------



## DarkAura

Keyboard keys squish me to death, all having th letters Q, W, E, R, T, Y!

I drop a puppy!


----------



## Monoking

puppy turns into my growlithe, cookie, who flamethrowers me in the face.
i drop may's blaziken.


----------



## Luxcario

I dodge all of its Blaze Kicks, but fall backwards into an Exploud's mouth.
I drop a monkey.


----------



## Monoking

Monkey scratches my face off, 
and i drop some play-doh.


----------



## DarkAura

It is radioactive and it turns me into a four legged monster. People chase me outta town and i fall into a fire pit. I live, but the a car hits me. 3 days later, i awaken inside the hospital. There is play doh on the table, and it somehow gets in my mouth. I swallow it. I then pass out due to a diesease i knew nothing about. =P

I drop that one Officer Jenny who called her Growlithe "Arcanine"


----------



## Monoking

Awesome!/ i love that video.
the growlithe named arcanine actually evolves into an arcanine and kills me and jenny with arcanine-ness.
i drop a gengar with no tail or spikes on it's back.


----------



## DarkAura

Gengar possesses me and makes me drown.

I drop CAKE!


----------



## SquishierCobra

I get a heart attack after eating it

I drop WarGreymon for some reason


----------



## Monoking

i don't know what that is and i am stabbed in an alleyway two nights later, causing me to drop the belt i keep my pokeballs hooked to.


----------



## Ever

The belt glows orange and starts lashing me, while taking my memories. I am so injured and confused that I die.

A fake flower falls from my hair.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I choke on it

I drop Carl the Llama


----------



## Monoking

Carl squishes me.

I drop a gastly with feet.


----------



## Ever

It sucks out my dreams and I die of sorrow.

I drop my Wacom Graphire tablet


----------



## Monoking

It blows up in my face and i die.
I drop my fanfic.


----------



## Ever

It's so beautiful that I start crying and die of dehydration

I drop Midna


----------



## Zero Moment

It is so awful, I kill myself to make the pain(tHeteRRor[THeinsaNITY]) go away.

I drop Legion.

EDIT: DAMN NINJAS


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> It's so beautiful that I start crying and die of dehydration


I love you now.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It is so awful, I kill myself to make the pain(tHeteRRor[THeinsaNITY]) go away.


I hate you now.

I am killed just by looking at ls's hate, and i drop a pokeball.


----------



## Ever

I am so devastated by Spunky's death, I shatter the Pokeball and use a piece to slit my throat D:

I drop a stylus


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It drops (somehow) into my open mouth and I start to suffocate, turning blue... Someone comes and performs the Heimlich maneuver on me (you gotta love First Aid training) saving me, unfortunately it flies into my saviour's now, for some reason, open mouth and they choke! I turn to return the favour by performing the Heimlich maneuver on him, but a ditzy Nekogirl barrels me over as she is running for the bus! We fall in a heap and find each other's gaze! It's litterally love at first sight, so we're quite preoccupied, so much so we didn't notice we'd rolled into the road and the bus she was running for squashes us...

I drop my Ugg Boots! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Monoking

A lickitung runs up, puts them on, and stomps me to death.
I drop a baby.


----------



## Luxcario

It thinks I am a rusk. It eats me.

I drop a pork CHOP.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I fancy bacon tonight anyway, but the Jackal on Inu's game jus laughed at my not wanting pork CHOP tonight, so the Gruntiest of Unggoy chases after me with a ridiculously tiny wooden spoon (not OF DOOM, that only works if it's mine)! I kill him with a slice of bread (don't ask how, it's too complicated)! Unfortunately a Lekgolo pair were standing right behind me when I killed the Grunt, and so the Hunters pound me into sawdust with their HUUUUUUUGE shield arms!

I drop a slice of bread!

(If you don't know what I was talking about, play Halo sometime!)


----------



## Ever

It comes alive and chases me to the sea. I jump in, turn into a mermaid, and swim off. Of course, then I see a drowning Mystic. Panic causes me to shift back into a human. Unfortunately, I'm pretty far underwater, so.

I drop a pearl.


----------



## Luxcario

It turns me into a fish. A shark eats me.

I drop another qwerty.


----------



## Monoking

Death. Just instant, for no reason, death.
I drop a scyther.
(Be original!)


----------



## Luxcario

It slashes the cliff that I am standing on. I fall down, luckily onto a dolphin. I ride it round the world until I hit an iceberg. I die.
(You said, be original!)
I drop the iceberg.


Spunky the raichu said:


> (Be original!)


----------



## hyphen

I freeze to death

I drop Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Luxcario

It kills me because its rainbow blinds me.
I drop fried chicken


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> It kills me because its rainbow blinds me.
> I drop fried chicken


Rainbow dash is a girl.

I get a bad headache from all the msg and explode.
I drop a smeargle.


----------



## Luxcario

It paints on me. I get Paralyzed. Then it eats me.


----------



## Ever

I die from seeing Lux's elivl Nyan Cat Waffle with Skulls.

I drop an RP form.


----------



## Monoking

I die because my charater becomes a mary sue.

I drop J.lo.


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> It comes alive and chases me to the sea. I jump in, turn into a mermaid, and swim off. Of course, then I see a drowning Mystic. Panic causes me to shift back into a human. Unfortunately, I'm pretty far underwater, so.
> 
> I drop a pearl.


o.0

I die from a brain hemorrhage. I was headdesking so much, trying to figure out what that means.

I drop my Maplestory character.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I get into a very heated debate with them for no apparent reason (probably about pencils, I don't know...) until I get angry and storm off only to be hit by the same bus that killed me and the neko before! I really should watch where I'm going... I'm not setting a good example, am I?

I drop the bad example I keep setting!


----------



## hyphen

I die because the bad example you were setting was getting run over by a bus.
So I got run over.

I drop a bottle of lotion.


----------



## Monoking

I die of pervy thought overload because i watched too much jeff dunham.

I drop a geodude.


----------



## Scohui

The geodude beats the crap out of me (And I die)

I drop a book


----------



## Monoking

It's boring, and i die of boredom.
I drop mystic.


----------



## Dar

She uses mage powers to make me fall off the edge of the world.
I drop a Kidney.


----------



## Scohui

Mystic shoots me on the head for no reason.

I drop sunglasses


----------



## Monoking

You posted at the same time....
The kidney puts on the sunglasses, gets popular at a local highschool, then gets his own sitcom, and i die 67 years later of natural causes.
I drop a knife.
Be origianal.


----------



## Scohui

I throw the knife away, so I wont die... the knife hits the celling and and the celling smashes me and kills me.

I drop my computer


----------



## Dar

I die of memory loss.

I drop a bubble.


----------



## Monoking

I pop it, and am randomly hit by a semingly random bus.
I drop the f4 key from my computer.


----------



## Scohui

Grabs key, clicks it, clicks alt key too, dies. Hit Alf+F4 for 10000 dollars.

I drop my bike


----------



## Monoking

The bike randomly teleports right before it lands on me but teleports back and kills me with bike power three days later.
I drop a cd with a song i wrote on it.


----------



## Scohui

The song is played in high notes and the sound waves blow my brain.

I drop LMFAO


----------



## Monoking

It rolls over me and crushes me.
I drop a lopunny.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It keeps using that Double Hit move that makes it evolve on me for setting a bad example to everyone on TCoD! It actually beats me to death...

I drop the unusually unelaborate (if that is a word) death of mine!


----------



## Ever

Yami Angel Christian said:


> It keeps using that Double Hit move that makes it evolve on me for setting a bad example to everyone on TCoD! It actually beats me to death...
> 
> I drop the unusually unelaborate (if that is a word) death of mine!


((It is a word, I think))

Your death haunts me so much that I run to the Cafe of Doom, only to be confronted by Espeon who tells me "NO RUNNING IN THE HALLS, YOU SCEMING YOUNG SQUIRT!" I get banned and I'm so sad, I commit suicide. 

I drop Espeon's jewel.


----------



## hyphen

Espeon is so mad that she kills you with a Pyschic. 

I drop Spunky the raichu. 
(be original)


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> Espeon is so mad that she kills you with a Pyschic.
> 
> I drop Spunky the raichu.
> (be original)


Spunky mistakes me for an evil NINJA-WIELDING PIRATE! She chases me all over TCoD and over to TQftL, where I am eaten alive by Polaryu!

I drop, uh, uh, uh, blood! Yes, blood. I drop blood.


----------



## Monoking

I throw up my insides when it lands on me.
I drop a female pikachu.


----------



## hyphen

it kills me useing Thunder.

I drop my OTHER maple character.[Magi557,Cleric]


----------



## Monoking

I have no idea what it is, get closer, and it turns into a thief with a dual blade who stabs me.
whee, reference.
I drop a cygnus knight.


----------



## hyphen

It gets irritated by me,and decides to KILL ME because I'm 78 levels higher than him.

I drop a Roid.
(waitwaitwait you play Maple? :D)


----------



## Monoking

A random bear eats the roid and then me.
I drop a heart shape balloon.


----------



## hyphen

I eat it and die.

I drop a note  saying: "WHY YOU NO ANSWER ME"


----------



## Monoking

I run to my profile to see what you're talking about, and i fall and break things.
I drop magic.


----------



## hyphen

I die from the awesomeness.

I drop a reaper. (be creative)


----------



## Monoking

It reaps me.....


I drop my cat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It jumps onto my lap and I immediately start to make it purr, cuz I rock like that! Unfortunately my dozey wazzack neighbours who don't know how to look after 1 dog, yet have 2 that they leave in the kitchen for hours on end where they jus bark and whine driving us all mad, are jealous cuz animals ACTUALLY LIKE ME! They try to hit the cat like they did with our first one, but I get in the way and give the, erm, man a heart attack! Witch tries to beat me up with her walking stick, forgetting we're supposed to believe she needs it! I don't hit women and she causes me to have a blood clot from which I die!

I drop the numerous videos of their cruelty that I WAS going to stick on YouTube to make an example out of them!

(It's payback: You screw with my sanity, I screw with your lives! Karma! Perhaps then they'll get a pet they actually KNOW how to look after! A door, maybe!)


----------



## SquishierCobra

I explode

I drop an Arwing


----------



## Scohui

I get hit by it

I drop calculator about to divide by zero


----------



## Dar

It divides me until im 0%

I drop Rebecca Black.


----------



## Scohui

Fridays melt my brain

I drop QWOP


----------



## Dar

Dies from not knowing what a QWOP is.

I drop pancakes shaped like a guy who got shot.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

They burnt through my eyes and soul. I died immediately. 

I dropped a non-sharpened, black No. 2 Pencil.


----------



## Zero Moment

It presses the Big Red Button. My house is ejected into space, and I freeze to death.
I drop my pants.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

They suffocate me. Oh, the horror. 

I drop Will Smith...


----------



## speedblader03

Will Smith's head smashes into mine from the fall, my skull cracks open, and I die.

I drop my pocket watch.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

The part that snaps to two sides together punctures my leg, and I die from blood loss. 

I drop a fishie~


----------



## hyphen

I die because it died.

I drop TCoD.


----------



## Zero Moment

I die by trying (and failing) to eat tea and drink cod.
I drop star fire.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It lands about fifty feet away and still burns me alive. 

I drop pi (the 3.14 kind)...


----------



## Scohui

I look for the big number. It's too big.

I drop a zombie


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I'm a plant, so it eats me. 


I drop a sink.


----------



## hyphen

I was under you when you dropped it. x.x

I drop a bomb.


----------



## Scohui

While making the bomb stop, I got shocked and died.


I drop a pikachu


----------



## Monoking

While making the pikachu stop, I got shocked and died.

I drop the new silence game.


----------



## Scohui

It shuts me up for good!



I drop a party


----------



## Monoking

Ls99 turns into a fight, and i get beat to death.





I drop myself.
Or i jump. Whatever.


----------



## hyphen

You slap me and I die of sadness.

I drop a dragon.


----------



## Monoking

Dragon kills me with dragon ness.


I drop the dragonballs.
(That balls from a dragon)


----------



## Scohui

They....are too disturbing and I die of disturbition

I drop drop I


----------



## hyphen

I die from not knowing. What the hell. You were trying to say.

I drop *these words like they are right now*


----------



## Scohui

*They kill me like they did right now*

I drop B I U


----------



## Ever

*I* am attacked by a swarm of *B*'s, who chase me to *U*. You kill me.

I drop myself.


----------



## Scohui

You kill me with slaps

I drop hands


----------



## Ulqi-chan

They slap me to death. 

Dropped a Namekian~


----------



## Luxcario

I get confuzzled, so I die.

I drop a house


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I get pwned by it. 

I drop a DUI


----------



## Monoking

I.....Die. For some reason. High blood alcohol or something.


I drop a namekinan.



If you don't get, just wait and don't comment.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

He uses his awesomeness to kill me. 

I drop a monkey tail.


----------



## Monoking

It connects to me, turning me into an awesome sayian, and i am unable to take the awesome and die.


I drop the dragonballs again.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I make a wish that I can get killed by a Z-fighter. 
Vegeta Final Flashes me to nothing. 

I drop a Goku!!


----------



## Monoking

Goku goes super saiyan and then spirt bombs my face.



I drop the awesomest charater ever, Piccolo.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I run up and give him a hug...
He Special Beam Cannons me. D:

I drop... A Krillin!


----------



## Monoking

Krillin uses a solar flare, and i fall into the street, blinded. I am then hit by a car.



I drop Tien.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

He uses that Tri Beam thingymajig...dead. X.X

I drop Gohan~


----------



## Monoking

The moon comes out, and he turns into a siyan ape, stepping on me.


I drop Bulma.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

She makes a Raditz mirage. He kills me. 

I drop...Chi chi *gasp*


----------



## Scohui

I don't know what it is, so now it's Chichi(pee). It burns and I die.

I drop Portugal


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It discovers my Self destruct button. Dead. 

I drop a Slowbro.


----------



## Scohui

We Bro five, but the other slowbro kills me.

I drop a clone


----------



## Ulqi-chan

He uses a Sniper Rifle to blow my head off. 

I drop Obi Won.


----------



## Monoking

He kills me just with his handsome smile.


I drop a pony.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

She singe me to death. 

I drop Bill Gates~


----------



## Monoking

I die for no reason.




I drop my tortured soul.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It burns my feet. Dead. 

I drop my grocery bill. 0.0"


----------



## Monoking

It wraps around my scarred neck, squeezing out every last drop of hope.



I write a depressing one shot based on that sentence, and drop it.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Burns my face. Dead. 

I drop a mask.


----------



## Monoking

It chokes me.



I drop King kai.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

He cusses me out for not helping Gohan kill Cell. X.X

I drop...Gregory!! :D


----------



## Monoking

Uh, he Gregory's me?


I drop Goten.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Eats me. 

Dropped a Dende whom uses his healing powas~


----------



## Monoking

Dende kills me with kindness.

I drop Cell.


----------



## Scohui

I stay in the cell for a long time and die from hunger

I drop food


----------



## Monoking

Not A cell.....
Forget it.

I choke.
I drop the next chapter of pkmn: fm.


----------



## Scohui

Too much awesomeness.

I drop the giant robot car mention in my sig.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Sits on me. Dead. 

Drops an old iPod touch.


----------



## Scohui

I hear old songs. iDead.

I drop a numpad


----------



## hyphen

Looking at it,I die.

I DROP THE NUMBER 10


----------



## Scohui

Number 10 kills me 10 times.

I drop a Pm


----------



## Monoking

The info inside makes me explode.



I drop a coin.


----------



## sv_01

It lands on heads. Terezi sees no coin because she's blind, so she executes me anyway.

I drop a plush Dragomon.


----------



## Monoking

It randomly turns into godzilla and steps on me.


I drop Mystic.


----------



## sv_01

She gets angry and shoots me with her magic fire attack.

I drop a Hoppip.




Spunky the raichu said:


> It randomly turns into godzilla and steps on me.


Godzilla? He doesn't look much like Godzilla. He isn't even a reptile, despite his name suggesting a dragon. But that doesn't matter. Besides, it's a plush.


----------



## Monoking

It's little rotaties chop my head off.


I drop a babelfish.


----------



## Luxcario

It confuzzles me.

I drop confuzzlement.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It makes me understand how to die. Dead. 

I drop a Budew.


----------



## Ever

The Budew evolves, startling me so much that I fall into a lake. I sink to the bottom and turn into a Mudkip. However, being a ground/water type, grass is my greatest weakness. The Roselia uses Magical Leaf on me, lacerating my skin beyond recognition. A passing trainer takes pity on me and takes me to a Pokemon Center, but the macine malfunctions and I die.

I drop a PC. (Be original, guys!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I somehow manage to catch it and upload my data onto it. 
My stuff had a crappy virus on it and crashed the PC. 
So I took it to Mr. Chris the computer dude. 
He took my money and ate my for supper. Dead. 

I drop a Manaphy.


----------



## hyphen

It kills me. it was angry.

I DROP THE DARK GENESIS FAIRY IN MY SIGGY


----------



## Luxcario

It covers me in dark stuff.

I drop a dead crab.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

A demon possess it and eats me. Dead. 

I drop Batmaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!


----------



## hyphen

He thinks that I am Poison Ivy. dead.
I drop a flamethrower. (be creative)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

As it slams to the ground, I curiously stars at it. Poking it cautiously, it does nothing. 
Poke. 
Poke. 
Poke. 
Po--
BOOOOOOM!
Dead. 

I drop a bunny. (Be creative; I wanna see how it turns out)


----------



## hyphen

I give it food.
It wants more.
I don't have any more.
It kills me.

I DROP
THE DARK GENESIS FAIRY IN MY SIGGY ALONG WITH A KEYBOARD


----------



## Luxcario

the qwerty has DARK POWERS NOW! I DIE!

I drop a Cthulhu. (Look it up on Google Images)


----------



## sv_01

He eats my mind.

I drop that book that Rose has in Homestuck.


----------



## Luxcario

I get a very bad paper cut. I faint at the sight of blood and drown in my own blood.

I drop a Shoggoth. (Look it up on Google Images)


----------



## hyphen

i die for no reason. [lazy]

I DROP
NUMBER 4


----------



## Luxcario

I get 4-phobia, the deadliest disease of them all.

[cliche]I drop the fake cliche BBCode.[/cliche]


----------



## Monoking

The slashes cut my neck.

I drop 'The nose'.


----------



## Luxcario

It lands on my face and stops me from breathing.
I drop a jumping fish.


----------



## Monoking

It is over.


I drop a raichu.


----------



## Luxcario

It is Spunky. It eats me.

I drop a Wynaut.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It kills me by asking "Why not" over and over again. Dead. 

I drop a fish. :3


----------



## Frostagin

I eat the fish raw, resulting in salmonella poisoning or something like that.

...I drop a burnt scone.


----------



## hyphen

I get burned. 
So i get some water.
I DROWN

i drop
italy!


----------



## Monoking

He burns me with hot pizza.


I drop france.


----------



## Luxcario

Blue cheese goes into my mouth and poisons me.

I drop Iceland.


----------



## sv_01

I get frozen and then destroyed by a volcano.

I drop a Squiddle.


----------



## Luxcario

It sprays me.

I drop the Award of Extreme Patience.


----------



## Monoking

It slowly kills me.


I drop Popcorn the plot bunny.


----------



## Luxcario

They send the Quilava. It licks me to death.

I drop Spunky the raichu.


----------



## Monoking

I stab you in the face and drop your corpse.


----------



## Luxcario

The corpse infects me. I die.

I drop a box.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It traps me and I die of lonliness. 

I drop an Airsoft gun.


----------



## Scohui

I shoot at my "thing" I die of ball pain.

I drop a circle


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I'm dead because it ate me with the ratio on the side.

I dropped...pi! 3.14 kind.


----------



## Scohui

I hold the pi number, robot wants pi, shoots lazer and I die.

I drop Tepig


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Burns my insides through my nose. Dead. 

I drop a Snivy.


----------



## Scohui

Leafs. Kill. Me.

I drop a cent


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Impales my stomach. Dead. 

I drop NYAN CAT


----------



## Scohui

Creeper happears. We explode.

I drop a Togetic


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Eats me. Dead. 

I drop Ghost Nappa.


----------



## Luxcario

It curses me.

I drop Godzilla (be original)


----------



## Krazoa

He makes me dance with him until I have no energy and crumble into the ground.

I drop a neko


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DERP, it eats my feet. Then my hands. Then my face. X.X

I drop a watermelon. (be creative)


----------



## Krazoa

The watermelon comes to live and chases me into a volcano of firey marshmellows

I drop a snowball


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It chokes me. Dead. 

I drop a bunny. Again. :3


----------



## Krazoa

The bunny uses it's ninja kills to set a forcefield around everything but me and makes me go kaboom with the use of nuclear cookies and glowsticks.

I drop a time machine


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It sends me to Ceasar. He kills me. D:

I drop some salad dressing.


----------



## Luxcario

I eat it, it was out of date.

I drop salad.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Gets caught in my ears. And eats them. Dead. 

 I drop this doggie.


----------



## Luxcario

It thinks I am a bone.

I drop a bone.


----------



## Ever

I grab the bone. Unfortunately, a it's a Cubone's bone. The Cubone calls in some Golbats ,and they attack me, pushing me into the sea where I sink to the bottom, due to the added weight of the attacking Golbats. We sink down into the center of the Earth (somehow) and Houndoom eats me.

I drop a toenail.


----------



## Frostagin

I give the toenail to Russia for his birthday and then he kolkolkols and then kills me. Dead.

I drop China, aru.


----------



## Monoking

I die of unrelated sorrow.

I drop a kangaroo rat.


----------



## Luxcario

It bounces on my head, I die....

I drop a chibi dragon


----------



## Frostagin

Despite my being a dragon, it turns against me and grows up into Ultimate Blue-Eyes White Dragon, and Kaiba shows up and says 'Screw the rules, I have money' for no reason and commands Ultimate Blue-Eyes to kill me. Dead.

I drop Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Pinkie doesn't like me pointing out the whole Blue-Eyes family names, or the fact I'm still adament Red-Eyes and White Night Dragon are better, and as such I get chased into a volcano inhabited by fiery marshmellows!

I drop my Red-Eyes Deck!


----------



## Frostagin

I get a paper cut from looking at the obviously awesome deck, and bleed to death.

I drop my phone which can only text, make calls, and take videos and pictures.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

That's actually more than what I need from my phone, but seeing as mine is touch-screen and is thus doing my head in, I decide to swap SIM cards and take yours instead! You haunt me (cuz I say you do), and it makes me really sad, so I commit suicide! (Holy Ra! An actual suicide!)

I drop the Duel I had in which my opponent ever so kindly Needle Wormed me 3 times, filling my Graveyard with 9 Dragons (and no other Monster) while I had Solidarity and Dragon's Rage down before pulling out Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon! (That actually happened, by the by)


----------



## Frostagin

Haha you are confused because mine has a touch screen too and you weren't expecting it. I die because sometimes I cant even comprehend duels.

I drop the TARDIS key.
(Be creative people!)


----------



## Monoking

I....Die from... Not knowing what that is. Itis.

I drop a polar bear.


----------



## Scohui

Damn polar knows how slice...

I drop a \


----------



## Monoking

It goes "Shink"
And my head falls off.

I drop a pidgefetch'd.


----------



## Scohui

Slaps and pecks til I die

I drop bing


----------



## Monoking

It googles me and I did of embarrasment. (Don't google me)

I drop some cheeses.


----------



## Scohui

They smell. Very bad.

I drop a ref.


----------



## Monoking

He randomly karate chops my face.


I drop a fake  nose.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I! HATE! CLOWNS! A! LOT! I die from pure rage!!!

I drop the Clown from Platinum who explains to you what "caulrophobia" is!


----------



## Luxcario

I get caulrophobia.

I drop my glitchy Diamond.


----------



## shinyabsol

I become glitched up.

I drop a pack of cards.


----------



## Monoking

I get sliced by them somehow.


I drop a pidgey.


----------



## shinyabsol

It pecks my face.

I drop a window.


----------



## Monoking

It's russian. It closes _me._

I drop a foot.


----------



## shinyabsol

It kicks and squashes me.

I drop a lightbulb.


----------



## Monoking

It blinds me, and I die because I can no longer draw.

I drop a typo.o


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It infects me and my head explodes in cheers and confetti!

I drop confetti!

(At least try to be inventive!)


----------



## Dar

What you didnt realize was that it was still in the cannon, and it shot me in the face with the force of a cannonball.

I drop the Three Stooges.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And an Angel comes and squishes me! (You didn't see that coming, did ya? Unless of course you've seen Evangelion...)

I drop a remastered animé!


----------



## hyphen

Their derpyiness makes me go crazy,and I die.

I drop all the ships I ship.
[be creative,very creative]


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...The newness is too much. DEAD

Edit: NINJA'D
New: Their shippiness is, like, SO FREAKING SAD I DIE

I drop a Deathnote.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I write a couple names in it... Then I do the Eye Deal, unfortunately I only had 10 minutes left to live when I made the deal, so, 5 minutes later, I die of a heart attack and, cuz I used a Deathnote, I'm left in purgatory forever!

I drop eternity in nothingness!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It manages to eat my soul with very dull teeth. 

I drop Bakura and Marik singing "Leather Pants".


----------



## Tomboy

I become deaf and don't hear it when a burglar breaks into my house and kills me.

I drop a down blanket.


----------



## Luxcario

It suffocates me.

I drop a box full of candy dispensers.


----------



## Tomboy

I eat all the candy and die of a heart attack.

I drop a stapler.


----------



## Luxcario

I eat it.

I drop a decayed tooth.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Its decayingness makes me decay. Dead. 

I drop a ceiling fan.


----------



## shinyabsol

I get blown into a volcano.

I drop some curtains.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

They suffocate me. 

I drop a herp derp. :3
[Be creative]


----------



## SquishierCobra

I lose all my brain cells

I throw a grenade


----------



## Luxcario

It blows up the Pikachu standing next to me, I become so depressed I jump off a cliff.

I drop the Pikachu corpse.


----------



## Monoking

I get scared and have a heat attack.


I drop a marowak.


----------



## SquishierCobra

It bone clubs me to death

Throws a lightsaber.


----------



## Monoking

Chops me in half SO EPICALLY

I drop a leaf.


----------



## Ever

It falls on my back. I scream "AVALANCHE!". Nothing happens. My five friends let out a sigh and a there is a rockslide! 

I drop a butterfly.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I choke on it

I drop an axe and a lance


----------



## Monoking

I lance my axe



I drop a Sludge Monster.


----------



## Dar

It eats me.

I drop me.


----------



## Monoking

You confuse me. *Dies of confuzzelemnt*


I drop the letter "E".


----------



## Dar

*watches as it turns into a Q* I HATE Q'S! *dies*

I drop a sammich.


----------



## Monoking

I choke and drop my best skill.


----------



## Dar

I die wondering what the skill is.

I drop laughter.


----------



## Luxcario

I laugh myself to death.

I drop a coin.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It's dropped from the top of the Eiful Tower, and cuz things don't necessarily need to make sense anywhere not the real world, it kills me cuz I'm conveniently standing right underneath where it is going to land!

I drop nonsensical convenience! (this ought to be good...)


----------



## Monoking

I randomly self destruct.

I drop _~The future~_


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I've been playing waaaay too much Legacy of Kain, and the thought of causing paradoxes causes my head to explode in cheers and confetti, cuz I jus CAN'T die a normal death, cuz I don't want to be boring!

I drop a copy of Blood Omen 1 on the PlayStation 1!


----------



## golden999

I try to fit that game into my Wii, causing it to explode.

I drop Justin Bieber.


----------



## SquishierCobra

He makes me commit suicide with a shotgun because he sucks that much

I drop a Wookiee


----------



## Monoking

It mauls me.

I drop a tree.


----------



## SquishierCobra

It crushes me

I drop a Xros Loader with every Digimon from DXW so far inside it.


----------



## Frostagin

I become confused because I haven't seen Xros Wars and my MachGaogamon from Digimon World Dusk kills me for no reason.

I drop France the Hetalia char.


----------



## Monoking

I go insane googling him. Dead.

I drop a sword.


----------



## Frostagin

I pick it up, France is still around and I kill him and then Prussia shows up and kills me.

I drop a banana.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

It gets lodged in my throat and explodes. X.X

I drop... A LIMEY MAAN!


----------



## Monoking

Misses me, and I just stare at you strangely until I die.

I drop a sandwich.


----------



## sv_01

It has some creepy space parasites in it, they possess me and I get shot by the police.

I drop a book that smells of a dead octopus.


----------



## Frostagin

I look at the book strangely and then a TROLLCTOPUS comes out and kills me.

I drop Marik Ishtar, who hopes your name is Steve.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Whoever the hell that is kills me ,as my name isn't Steve

I drop Peter Griffin


----------



## Frostagin

I explode for unrelated reasons.

I drop a hamburger. Arceus knows how it got there.


----------



## Monoking

I choke.

I drop an Everstone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The paradox of an Everstone mixing with my 1000th post causes me to melt in a big steaming pile of Mokey Mokey!!!

I drop my 100th post!

(HA! Didn't expect that, did you?)


----------



## Zexion

The 100th post cuts my body in many different ways.
I drop the Moves Like Jagger!


----------



## The Fame Monster

The Moves Like Jagger gets stuck in my head for the rest of my day causing me to kill myself.

I drop a Rubix Cube.


----------



## Solar Espeon

Tries to complete the Rubix Cube, and dies in the right before finishing it.

Drops an Espeon.


----------



## Xoryd

Catches the Espeon then gets eaten by her Eevee Children

Drops a shadow.


----------



## Automata heart

Shadow steals my soul
I drop a lantern


----------



## shinyabsol

I hold it up, some oil falls on me and I get set on fire by a stray spark.
I drop 56 christmas trees.


----------



## Xoryd

OH on the first day of christmas I got pelted by 56 christmas trees.
Save me....*Dies from too much blood loss

Drops blood.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I get AIDS

I drop a Disturbed CD


----------



## Xoryd

*Destroys Disturbed Cd and then explodes.

Drops Missingno.


----------



## Xoryd

*Dies of random Glitch from missingno?
What the heck Missingno did this?

Drops Missingno.


----------



## Automata heart

Misingno shorts my internet. I die of withdrawl
I drop 99 red ballons


----------



## Xoryd

I get pelted by the Ballons and then Missingo corrupts my saved data so I kill myself.

I drop a Creeper.


----------



## Automata heart

Creeper distroys my lifes work, I die of saddness
I drop nyan cat


----------



## SquishierCobra

It annoys me

I drop a Triceratops


----------



## Frostagin

It kills me because it was delusional and thought I was a T-rex

I drop Douglas Fargo.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

A Google search later, and I decide I don't think I want to watch that if it ever came onto English television (even though it would probably be Sky, so I therefore wouldn't be able to watch it anyway), unfortunately I get chased down by angry fanboys who beat me to death with their HATE!

I drop a "Happy Holidays" card, seeing as it is apparently Politically Incorrect to say Christmas in Britain, a primarily Christian/Catholic part of the world, as I should know, living there and all!


----------



## magnemite

The thought of replacing "merry christmas" with Happy holidays makes my brain explode.

I drop a pound of fake snow.


----------



## CharizardHammer

I slip, accidentally eat some of the fake snow and poison myself to death. 

I drop dr. Scratch


----------



## sv_01

He wants me to render myself in a more symbolic manner and then teleports me to space.

I drop a random flower.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The random flower is in fact the mythical Heavilumpus Bloodibigikus! I somehow manage to DODGE, but due to its rotund form combined with the fact we're conveniently (or rather inconveniently) on my *HILL* I start running away, but it picks up speed at an alarming rate and inevitably squishes me...

I drop a pack of seeds from the equally mythical Funnisod Lafftilublomis!


----------



## CharizardHammer

I eat the seads, but they are too mythical and delete my stomach.

I drop my brain.


----------



## Frostagin

I touch the brain, get creeped out, and Fargo pushes the 'explode everything' button and we explode and I die. Lolzorz.

I drop a sonic screwdriver.


----------



## CharizardHammer

The sound of the sonic screwdriver drives me crazy and i drill my skull with it.

I drop a lipstick.


----------



## Frostagin

I put on the lipstick, turns out it was River Song's poisoned lipstick from (spoiler for most recent season)Let's Kill Hitler and I die.

I drop Hetalia(teh manga).


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I already have too much home political, er, stuff whirling around in my head at the moment cuz Britain is run by a man I wouldn't trust to run a bath, so my head explodes! In cheers! And, of course, confetti!

I drop a voting slip from Britain's last local election for Leeds that had "We Beat The Scum 1-0 Party" as a candidate, which the little voice in the back of my head was litterally SCREAMING at me to vote for!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I pick up the slip and spend all of one second looking at it before my brain dribbles out of my ear.

I drop Samantha's pistol (Though why I had it at all is questionable...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I pick up said pistol and Samantha is less than amused so I run away! Straight into a tree! Which then falls over! Taking me with it! Into molten lava! Because!

I drop inconvenient (or is it convenient?) lava!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I see this lava falling from the sky and run around like a headless chicken trying to avoid it. But I am unsuccessful in doing so...

I drop a headless chicken


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I decide to cook the headless chicken for everyone on TCoD for Christmas Dinner! Unfortunately, it's only ONE headless chicken, so naturally a revolt starts, which not even Spunky the Raichu can calm with her constantly stealing my tigers and serving them up, so everyone chases me with pitch forks! Except Krazoa, who is sat in a corner with a box of glowsticks, and PhaRaoH who doesn't care! And I think we all know what happens when there's a lynch mob...

I drop an invitation to Christmas Dinner for everyone on TCoD in the Silence Game!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I receive said invitation, but as I am PhaRaoH and I don't care, the paper slip attacks me and lose more epically than I care to share

I drop Samantha's navy thermoptic camouflage hoodie with the Operator symbol on the back. (I seem to be in possession of a lot of Samantha's things recently....)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Yes, and she, for some bizarre reason, doesn't seem to like me being in possession of items of her clothing... *slit throat*

I drop the impeccably clean hoodie! Cuz it all missed! Show off!


----------



## Frostagin

I suddenly become Derpy for some reason and I eat it. And then I die. Because apparently soap is poisonous.

I drop a cuppa tea. Earl Grey, no sugar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I drink the tea, but because I am a failure spy (possibly Russian, and only all of a sudden, normal service shall resume after this post...), I fail to spot the nuclear isotope in said cuppa and I die of radiation poisoning!

I drop the thought I jus had that that post was slightly political...


----------



## PhaRaoH

The politics melts my brain again. It wasn't even completely recovered from the last run in :C

I drop The Black Moltres (Watch out...)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I jump on to it and get incinerated in black fire.

I drop an Empty Bottle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It smashes on my head and the shards break my brain...

I drop the annoyance our friend has with Vista!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Kadu mauls me out of the blue and I die slowly of blood loss

I drop a man nomming plant


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Even though I don't like Fallout, I still decide to visit Vault 22 anyway! I think it's alright at first, what with all the pretty flowers... But, then, by Ra: *Omnomnom*

I drop a Final Fantasy VI MAD that was removed from YouTube cuz it was more awesome than the whole Final Fantasy VII Disc 1!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The entire thing drives me mental and I actually, for once in this game, kill myself rather than getting killed! O:

I drop Samantha's silver, bloodstained dagger that I used to kill myself with. (Samantha's stuff again...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Samantha STILL, for whatever reason, doesn't like me handling her stuff...

I drop Jirachi and Deoxys!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Considering what you're doing to her in "You're banned", it's not all that surprising...

Jirachi and Deoxys use Draco Meteor and I just happen to be in the way.

I drop Cynthia's Garchomp


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It lands on me and a rather contented Samantha! She's no longer content, and doesn't, again for whatever reason, like what I've been doing to her biggy doggy self...

I drop a guide book on how to tease dogs and cats!


----------



## PhaRaoH

I pick up the book to examine it, but Samantha slits my throat before I even have a chance to read the title. Can't image why....

I drop the aforementioned book


----------



## Dar

It magically turns into the Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy and gives me a depressed robot. I die from depression.

I drop me :3


----------



## PhaRaoH

Since you're a Cubone, and Cubone are known for being sad. I, too, die of depression.

I drop a Marowak


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

It keeps bopping me on the head...

I drop bells! Hehehehehe

(Shiny ones at that!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Mad Santa Claus imposter puts them in my eyes and kills me.
I drop the Fifth Elephant.


----------



## Frostagin

I wonder where the first four elephants are. I then eat a tomato for some reason. Turns out Russia poisoned it. Dead.

I drop my new mini spaceship I made myself. It's called the USS Bowtie.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

People keep sending copies of your USS Bowtie at me cuz of Britishness! They keep zapping me in the head with their lazers! I eventually die from lazer shots!

I drop Thunder Decks!


----------



## CharizardHammer

I try to google what Thunder Decks are, but Jack Noir stabs me trough my screen.

I drop my sister (sv_01).


----------



## Frostagin

I had no idea that sv_01 was your sister. I die because I cant go hang out with my frieeeends toniiiight waaaaah *shot* Now I'm dead twice.

I drop an Enderman.


----------



## magnemite

I take it home and the Enderman kills me in my sleep.

I drop knowledge.


----------



## CharizardHammer

I learn it all and my brain explodes.

I drop the *Green sun. *

(wrong color, so you can read)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

For some reason I'm living in Final Fantasy VI when I read this, so I assume that the Green Sun is Kefka's Light of Judgment and run right under a lorry...

I drop Final Fantasy VI, for the PSOne, PAL Version, seeing as I'm British!


----------



## Frostagin

I become completely confused with the plotline seeing as I've never played FF ever, and die of confusedness.

I drop a Nether Portal. (How is that even possible? O.o)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I die the same way as in the 100 Ways To Die In Halo 3! And I thought that was a joke...

I drop a joke concerning a courier, a doctor and a cybernetic dog...


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

I laugh myself to death.

I drop pandoras box.


----------



## sv_01

It opens. Of course, lots of bad stuff comes out in the form of antropomorphic personifications, then there is supposed to be the personification of hope, and it's Eridan. I get sad and since I was weakened by all the bad stuff passing right around me, I collapse and die.

I drop an imaginary electric keyboard plugged into a black hole.


----------



## Frostagin

I start playing it and then the black hole sucks it up and me too cause it hates my playing.
Hey, I'm a (not very good) bass guitarist, not a pianist.
Dead.

I drop a Kuriboh. It says Do the La La La.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I annoys me to death

I drop every single Power Ranger EVER!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I die laughing watching my brother get irritated at their constant moving around!

I drop Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance for the Xbox! (MY GAME!!!)


----------



## Krazoa

I then get mesmerized by all the glowy stuff so much so I forgot how to actually move...

I drop a sonic screwdriver which doesnt work on wood nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I modify it so it does work on wood, unfortunately when I use it, the tree I'm testing it on blows up in my face!

I drop charcoal!


----------



## Krazoa

Thinks of how to make the charcoal glowy and so puts this everlasting glowy fluid onto it to make it all glowy but now wants to make it glow even more so decides to put it inside a volcano. KABOOM! It all goes silent...

I drop catnip nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I get swamped by thousands of cats who literally claw the crap out of me!

I drop the first post in the next incarnation of this game!


----------

